#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Есть ли параллели между воззрением Жентонг и взглядом на реальность дхаммы Ниббаны?

## Денис Нагомиров

Жентонг рассматривает относительную реальность как пустую от присущего ему собственного существования. Это пустота от самосущего существования или рантонг рассматривается исключительно как природа относительной реальности, тогда как абсолютная реальность понимается как пустая от всего, кроме себя самой. Из всех дхамм, наивысшая дхамма – это Ниббана!  Но опять-же Жентонг надо рассматривать правильно, с точки зрения анатмавады, иначе можно уклониться в этернализм.

----------

Германн (25.08.2013)

----------


## Аурум

Германн укусил Нагомирова?!  :EEK!:

----------

Aion (24.08.2013), Alex (24.08.2013), Tong Po (25.08.2013), Ашвария (24.08.2013), Денис Евгеньев (25.08.2013), Кузьмич (25.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.08.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Но опять-же Жентонг надо рассматривать правильно, с точки зрения анатмавады, иначе можно уклониться в этернализм.


Воистину!

----------


## Денис Нагомиров

> Германн укусил Нагомирова?!


 Я ничего не анафематствую, я просто задал вопрос. В Тхераваде, насколько я понял, взгляд на дхаммы реален и дхамма Ниббаны реальна, и мне просто было бы интересно узнать есть ли параллели с воззрением Жентонг?!В реальности нирванической дхармы в Тхераваде, лично я вижу параллель с необусловленной, неизменной и вечной Будда-природой, присущей всем живым существам, которая реальна и свободна от всякой обусловленности, пустой от всего, кроме себя самой.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я ничего не анафематствую, я просто задал вопрос. В Тхераваде, насколько я понял, взгляд на дхаммы реален и дхамма Ниббаны реальна, и мне просто было бы интересно узнать есть ли параллели с воззрением Жентонг?!В реальности нирванической дхармы в Тхераваде, лично я вижу параллель с необусловленной, неизменной и вечной Будда-природой, присущей всем живым существам, которая реальна и свободна от всякой обусловленности, пустой от всего, кроме себя самой.


Примерно так. Естественное состояние свободно от всего обусловленного. Разумеется и от субстанциональности (которую странным образом смог узреть Германн) тоже

----------

Aion (25.08.2013), Tong Po (25.08.2013), Аурум (24.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.08.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Жентонг рассматривает относительную реальность как пустую от присущего ему собственного существования. Это пустота от самосущего существования или рантонг рассматривается исключительно как природа относительной реальности, тогда как абсолютная реальность понимается как пустая от всего, кроме себя самой. Из всех дхамм, наивысшая дхамма – это Ниббана!  Но опять-же Жентонг надо рассматривать правильно, с точки зрения анатмавады, иначе можно уклониться в этернализм.


То, что стоит за скандхами, будучи реальным со своей стороны - это отрицавшийся Буддой Атман. 
Субстанция ("суб" - за; "станция" - то, что стоит.)

----------


## Tong Po

> То, что стоит за скандхами, будучи реальным со своей стороны - это отрицавшийся Буддой Атман. 
> Субстанция ("суб" - за; "станция" - то, что стоит.)




Ни ниббана в воззрении Тхеравады, ни дхармакайя в воззрении Жентонг не стоят за скандхами. 
Вы вообще , Абхидхарму поизучайте что ли. Уясните наконец, что оакое скандхи!!!!

----------

Aion (25.08.2013), Ашвария (25.08.2013), Топпер- (26.08.2013), Федор Ф (27.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (25.08.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> То, что стоит за скандхами, будучи реальным со своей стороны - это отрицавшийся Буддой Атман. 
> Субстанция ("суб" - за; "станция" - то, что стоит.)


Ну ужс жеж.
Ну не прошло и недели, как Вы лично уже говорили: *за скандами не стоит* !!! Теперь обратно стоит ???
Сканды ПУСТОТНЫ по своей природе. 
Атманомания какая-то... даже в индуизме Атман - эт не то. А то шо стоит - эт не атман.

----------


## Германн

> Ну ужс жеж.
> Ну не прошло и недели, как Вы лично уже говорили: *за скандами не стоит* !!! Теперь обратно стоит ???
> Сканды ПУСТОТНЫ по своей природе. 
> Атманомания какая-то... даже в индуизме Атман - эт не то. А то шо стоит - эт не атман.


В реалистической трактовке Ниббаны и в жентонг Долпопы-Таранатхи природа Будды стоит за скандхами. Это ошибочные учения об Атмане.

----------


## Tong Po

> В реалистической трактовке Ниббаны и в жентонг Долпопы-Таранатхи природа Будды стоит за скандхами. Это ошибочные учения об Атмане.


Хватит уже бредить!!! Вы галюциногены принимаете что ли?  Ничего за скандхами ни в воззрении Тхеравады, ни в воззрении Жентонг не стоит!!!

----------

Aion (25.08.2013), Кузьмич (25.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (26.08.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Хватит уже бредить!!! Вы галюциногены принимаете что ли?  Ничего за скандхами ни в воззрении Тхеравады, ни в воззрении Жентонг не стоит!!!


Тонг по. Ему всё равно что вы или кто-либо другой говорит. Человек не адекватен. Совсем. Нафига ему советовать читать что-либо, если он всё равн обудет читать и цитировать очень выборочно?

Вспомините простенькую цитату, которую он взял с сайта Джонанг про Юмо Микьо Дордже. Тамже он процитировал только ту часть, котоаря касалась жентонга. Да и то не целиком. Благо не врубился совсем в то что жентонг может быть различных видов. А что уж говорить про особенности сутр и тантр.

----------

Tong Po (25.08.2013), Ашвария (25.08.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Тонг по. Ему всё равно что вы или кто-либо другой говорит. Человек не адекватен. Совсем. Нафига ему советовать читать что-либо, если он всё равн обудет читать и цитировать очень выборочно?
> 
> Вспомините простенькую цитату, которую он взял с сайта Джонанг про Юмо Микьо Дордже. Тамже он процитировал только ту часть, котоаря касалась жентонга. Да и то не целиком. Благо не врубился совсем в то что жентонг может быть различных видов. А что уж говорить про особенности сутр и тантр.


Да, Вы правы.

----------


## Германн

Если понимать Ниббану как абсолютную реальность, стоящую за скандхами каждого существа - как всеобщую субстанцию - то получается Перводвижитель Аристотеля. (Не тот, который даёт первый толчок движению - а тот недосягаемый, к которому устремлено всё мироздание. 
В "Метафизике" есть описания двух вариантов Перводвижителя.) Ниббана, подобная вечному неподвижному рифу, о который разбиваются корабли скандх Архатов - то же самое, что аристотелевский Бог. 

Природа Будды в жентонг Долпопы-Таранатхи соответствует шиваитскому Богу: абсолютно реальному со своей стороны, когда мир вчистую иллюзорен, и являющемуся основой для иллюзии (в чём уже её реальность). Жентонг та же адвайта Шанкары с переходом к  Абхинавагупте.

И то, и другое - ошибочные учения о стоящем за скандхами Атмане (о всеобщей субстанции, реальной со своей стороны; о самостоятельном, безотносительном Абсолюте).

----------


## Карма Палджор

Еще форум Сураджа сюда приписал.
Нет слов. И ничто не успокоит, только мать, сыра земля

----------

Tong Po (26.08.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Еще форум Сураджа сюда приписал.
> Нет слов. И ничто не успокоит, только мать, сыра земля


На форуме Сураджа, где совпадение онтологии шиваизма с буддизмом основная идея, споров об этом не припомню. Вам нечего сказать по поводу отличий шуньи Джонанг от шуньи шайвов: качественных, принципиальных различий просто нет.

Что же мешает прямо признать то, что пишут о Джонанг буддологи (Е.А. Торчинов, например)? Что соответствует исканиям людей на том же форуме "Ясный Свет"? Учения Джонанг и шиваизма действительно совпадают в онтологии. Если хотите спорить - начните с форума Сураджа.

Кому подходит именно такая форма исторического буддизма, как жентонг Долпопы-Таранатхи, имеет возможность последовать именно ей.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вам нечего сказать по поводу отличий шуньи Джонанг от шуньи шайвов: качественных, принципиальных различий просто нет.


Кто вам сказал, что я общаюсь с неадекватными невежами, то есть с вами? Никто. Но пора бы уже начать понимать всю бредовость своих высказываний.
Ваше невежество уже на нескольких форумах хорошо проявило себя.

----------


## Германн

> Кто вам сказал, что я общаюсь с неадекватными невежами, то есть с вами? Никто. Но пора бы уже начать понимать всю бредовость своих высказываний.
> Ваше невежество уже на нескольких форумах хорошо проявило себя.


Здесь нужны аргументы, которых у Вас по-прежнему нет. Что касается дела: 

Е.А. Торчинов: Лекция о теории Татхагатагарбхи. 

"Судьба теории гарбхи (так в дальнейшем мы будем сокращать длинное слово «Татхагатагарбха») в разных регионах распространения Махаяны была неодинаковой. В Тибете она продолжала существовать как важный, но подчиненный элемент школ, ориентировавшихся на умеренную мадхьямаку и йогачару. Только лишь традиция Джонанг-па, бывшая ответвлением школы Сакья-па, непосредственно опиралась на доктрину гарбхи. Однако еще в XVII веке она прекратила свое существование. Впрочем, несмотря на свою малочисленность, Джонанг-па дала такого выдающегося деятеля тибетского буддизма, как Таранатха, знаменитого традиционного историка буддизма. 

(...) 

Если первая интерпретация теории гарбхи утверждала, что все существа могут стать Буддами, то вторая провозглашала, что все живые существа уже есть Будды и им надо только реализовать свою потенциальную «буддовость». 

(...) 

Именно с этой второй интерпретацией гарбхи связано и понимание самого этого термина как вместилища, или лона: Татхагатагарбха есть не что иное, как синоним абсолютной реальности, понимаемой в качестве единого, или абсолютного, Ума (экачитта), порождающего как сансару, так и нирвану и являющегося субстратом и того, и другого. Этот Ум пуст (шунья) для нас, поскольку абсолютно трансцендентен различающему и конструирующему субъектно-объектную дихотомию сознанию, но не пуст (ашунья) сам по себе, будучи наделен бесчисленными благими качествами и свойствами (гуна), не отличающимися, однако, от самой субстанции Ума (в отличие от качеств субстанции брахманистских учений). 

(...) 

И здесь встает принципиальный вопрос: не противоречит ли так истолкованная теория Татхагатагарбха базовым положениям буддизма, и прежде всего доктрине анатмавады. 
Во-первых, необходимо помнить, что даже ранние буддийские тексты отрицали атман только лишь как индивидуальную субстанциальную душу, поскольку вера в таковую и привязанность к ней как к «я» (атма моха — заблуждение относительно природы «я») являются корнем сансарического существования со всеми его страданиями. Но они ничего не говорили об Атмане как едином и абсолютном сверхэмпирическом Я всех существ, о котором, например, учили Упанишады брахманов. Это, конечно, не означает, что ранний буддизм признавал таковой Атман, он просто молчал о нем, не считая соответствующее учение враждебным Дхарме или даже не зная о нем. Надо сказать, что и позднее буддисты, ведшие активнейшую полемику с брахманистскими школами, не считали противником адвайта-веданту Шанкары и обычно просто игнорировали ее (первое упоминание недвойственной веданты встречается только у Камалашилы, причем и после него упоминаний этой школы в буддийских текстах чрезвычайно мало). 

(...) 

Кроме того, важно отметить, что буддийские тексты употребляли слово «Атман» иначе, нежели брахманисты. Буддийский «Атман» никоим образом не субстанция брахманистских систем, отличная от несомых ею качеств. Буддийский «Атман» — Татхагатагарбха — тождествен не только своим атрибутам (подобно дхарме, в которой совпадают носитель и несомое качество), но и сущности всех феноменов сансары, образуя их собственную природу (свабхава). В связи с этим тезисом часто приводятся примеры с волнами, имеющими природу воды, или с вещами, сделанными из золота и имеющими, соответственно, природу золота. Подобный взгляд напоминает учение Шанкары об Атмане-Брахмане, но здесь уже надо скорее говорить о буддийском влиянии на брахманизм, чем о брахманистском на буддизм, поскольку адвайта-веданта значительно моложе теории гарбхи, а допускать непосредственное влияние Упанишад на буддизм вряд ли возможно."

----------


## Карма Палджор

А не буду-ка я просматривать что пишет сей кадр. Ибо поди опять что-то бредово странное.

Германн. Прекраащйте бредить. Вы не способны даже просто адекватно прочесть материал, не то чтобы к нему применить анализ

----------

Tong Po (26.08.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Если понимать Ниббану как абсолютную реальность, стоящую за скандхами каждого существа - как всеобщую субстанцию - то получается Перводвижитель Аристотеля. (Не тот, который даёт первый толчок движению - а тот недосягаемый, к которому устремлено всё мироздание. 
> В "Метафизике" есть описания двух вариантов Перводвижителя.) Ниббана, подобная вечному неподвижному рифу, о который разбиваются корабли скандх Архатов - то же самое, что аристотелевский Бог. 
> 
> Природа Будды в жентонг Долпопы-Таранатхи соответствует шиваитскому Богу: абсолютно реальному со своей стороны, когда мир вчистую иллюзорен, и являющемуся основой для иллюзии (в чём уже её реальность). Жентонг та же адвайта Шанкары с переходом к  Абхинавагупте.
> 
> И то, и другое - ошибочные учения о стоящем за скандхами Атмане (о всеобщей субстанции, реальной со своей стороны; о самостоятельном, безотносительном Абсолюте).


О горе мне...
Аристотель теперь буддист,
Ниббана стоит за скандхами каждого существа (два часа назад это Атман у Германна был, теперь имя поменял), и стал двигателем Аристотеля,
а в метафизике два вида Ниббаны,
Долпопа и Таранатха объявлены шиваитами,
про Ади Шанкара вообще непонятно какое он к индуизму теперь имеет отношение...
и обе линии обвинены, шо об Атмане учат Германна не так как ему угодно...
...я сошла с ума?..

----------


## Кузьмич

> Я ничего не анафематствую, я просто задал вопрос. В Тхераваде, насколько я понял, взгляд на дхаммы реален и дхамма Ниббаны реальна, и мне просто было бы интересно узнать есть ли параллели с воззрением Жентонг?!В реальности нирванической дхармы в Тхераваде, лично я вижу параллель с необусловленной, неизменной и вечной Будда-природой, присущей всем живым существам, которая реальна и свободна от всякой обусловленности, пустой от всего, кроме себя самой.


Да есть параллели, есть. Они везде есть, параллели х-новы, растак их... А дальше то что??  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## Кузьмич

> ...Ну ужс жеж.
> Ну не прошло и недели, как Вы лично уже говорили: *за скандами не стоит* !!! Теперь обратно стоит ??? ...


Бывает, с возрастом...  :Big Grin:  :Cool:  :EEK!:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ашвария

> Бывает, с возрастом...


 :Smilie: 
-- Внучок!
-- А, бабуль?
-- Как зовут того из Германнии, от которого я схожу с ума?
-- Альцгеймер, бабушка, Альцгеймер.

----------

Карма Палджор (26.08.2013), Кузьмич (25.08.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В реалистической трактовке Ниббаны и в жентонг Долпопы-Таранатхи природа Будды стоит за скандхами. Это ошибочные учения об Атмане.


Ну, ежели за клешами "стоит" изначальная мудрость, так может и за скандхами тоже кто-нибудь стоит?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Здесь нужны аргументы, которых у Вас по-прежнему нет. Что касается дела: 
> Е.А. Торчинов: Лекция о теории Татхагатагарбхи. 
> ...


И что именно не так?





> Именно с этой второй интерпретацией гарбхи связано и понимание самого этого термина как вместилища, или лона: Татхагатагарбха есть не что иное, как синоним абсолютной реальности, понимаемой в качестве единого, или абсолютного, Ума (экачитта), порождающего как сансару, так и нирвану и являющегося субстратом и того, и другого. Этот Ум пуст (шунья) для нас, поскольку абсолютно трансцендентен различающему и конструирующему субъектно-объектную дихотомию сознанию, но не пуст (ашунья) сам по себе, будучи наделен бесчисленными благими качествами и свойствами (гуна), не отличающимися, однако, от самой субстанции Ума (в отличие от качеств субстанции брахманистских учений).


Кстати, Лонгченпа именно так и излагает теорию Татхагата-гарбхи, почти дословно. Так что это позиция не джонанг, а ньингма в целом.

----------

Aion (26.08.2013), Pema Sonam (27.08.2013), Tong Po (26.08.2013), Джнянаваджра (26.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (26.08.2013)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Здесь нужны аргументы, которых у Вас по-прежнему нет. Что касается дела: 
> 
> Е.А. Торчинов: Лекция о теории Татхагатагарбхи. 
> 
> "Только лишь традиция Джонанг-па, бывшая ответвлением школы Сакья-па, непосредственно опиралась на доктрину гарбхи. Однако еще в XVII веке она прекратила свое существование. Впрочем, несмотря на свою малочисленность, Джонанг-па дала такого выдающегося деятеля тибетского буддизма, как Таранатха, знаменитого традиционного историка буддизма.


Ну это же фигня. Хотя научно, да.

----------


## Tong Po

> Здесь нужны аргументы, которых у Вас по-прежнему нет. Что касается дела:


А вот что касается дела:

"Буддийский «Атман» *никоим образом не субстанция брахманистских систем*, отличная от несомых ею качеств. "

Е.А.Торчинов.

То есть даже текст, который сам цитирует Германн прочесть и осмыслить не в состоянии.

----------

Ашвария (26.08.2013), Карма Палджор (26.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (26.08.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Кстати, Лонгченпа именно так и излагает теорию Татхагата-гарбхи, почти дословно. Так что это позиция не джонанг, а ньингма в целом.


Ну так значит и ньингма - шиваиты. Разве не очевидно? :Wink:

----------

Aion (26.08.2013), Джнянаваджра (26.08.2013), Карма Палджор (26.08.2013), Сергей Хос (26.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (26.08.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ну так значит и ньингма - шиваиты. Разве не очевидно?


Ой-вэй. Надо было раньше делать ставки. Следующими, кому похоже достанется, будут ньингмапинцы. Затем соответственно кагьюпинцы, поскольку жентонг там тоже присутствует. потом выяснится что все тантры от лукавого (даже в гелуг). Потом перейдёт в тхераваду, с попыткой стать монахом. А потом сильное разочарование.

Кстати в словах Германна еще один интересный и крайне весомый аргумент есть. Если с ним не спорят, то значит он прав.  :Smilie: 
А если спорят - значит не понимают значения слов  :Smilie:

----------

Tong Po (26.08.2013), Аурум (26.08.2013), Ашвария (26.08.2013), Кузьмич (26.08.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну так значит и ньингма - шиваиты. Разве не очевидно?


Я, кстати, (кажется, писал уже,) обнаружил у Лонгченпы в комментарии на семньи нгельсо (первый том из трилогии, которая есть в пер. Гюнтера) соотношение трисвабхавы с тремя, а не с двумя, как мы привыкли, видами пустоты: пустота-от-себя, пустота-от-иного и пустота-от-обоих )))
И об этой последней он говорит, что она на самом деле есть не пустота, а полнота благих качеств Тела просветления. И то же самое, кажется, есть в джонанг.
Вообще, кажется, в буддийском дискурсе почти невозможно строго разделить философию, онтологию и дидактику. Так что и правда хочется посоветовать нашему дорогому Герману расслабиться (или, говоря словами Лонгченпы, "обрести покой в естественной природе своего ума")))) и перестать воевать:

----------

Aion (26.08.2013), Tong Po (26.08.2013), Аурум (26.08.2013), Джнянаваджра (26.08.2013), Дмитрий Рыбаков (26.08.2013), Дордже (27.08.2013), Карма Палджор (26.08.2013), Кузьмич (26.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (26.08.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Ой-вэй. Надо было раньше делать ставки. Следующими, кому похоже достанется, будут ньингмапинцы. Затем соответственно кагьюпинцы, поскольку жентонг там тоже присутствует. потом выяснится что все тантры от лукавого (даже в гелуг). Потом перейдёт в тхераваду, с попыткой стать монахом. А потом сильное разочарование.
> 
> Кстати в словах Германна еще один интересный и крайне весомый аргумент есть. Если с ним не спорят, то значит он прав. 
> А если спорят - значит не понимают значения слов


У него есть еще один крайне весомый аргумент: если его тезис воспринимается как чушь, то значит он прав.

----------

Tong Po (26.08.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Ну, ежели за клешами "стоит" изначальная мудрость, так может и за скандхами тоже кто-нибудь стоит?


Изначальная мудрость скрыта в клешах, но не является реальной со своей стороны в то время, когда клеши иллюзорны. Как самостоятельная абсолютная реальность, она за клешами не стоит. Природа Будды есть состояние скандх, но не нечто реальное со своей стороны. 

За скандхами ничего не стоит.

----------


## Германн

> Я, кстати, (кажется, писал уже,) обнаружил у Лонгченпы в комментарии на семньи нгельсо (первый том из трилогии, которая есть в пер. Гюнтера) соотношение трисвабхавы с тремя, а не с двумя, как мы привыкли, видами пустоты: пустота-от-себя, пустота-от-иного и пустота-от-обоих )))
> И об этой последней он говорит, что она на самом деле есть не пустота, а полнота благих качеств Тела просветления. И то же самое, кажется, есть в джонанг.
> Вообще, кажется, в буддийском дискурсе почти невозможно строго разделить философию, онтологию и дидактику. Так что и правда хочется посоветовать нашему дорогому Герману расслабиться (или, говоря словами Лонгченпы, "обрести покой в естественной природе своего ума")))) и перестать воевать:


Ну и что? Лонгченпа признавал правоту мадхьямака-прасангики, что же касается деталей проявленного, то слова могут быть любыми. Лишь бы онтология не совпадала с небуддийскими учениями.

----------


## Германн

> Ну это же фигня. Хотя научно, да.


Суть в том, что Е.А.Торчинов чётко и внятно приписал Джонанг взгляды адвайты. Некогда я думал, что такого в Тибете быть не может, "потому что не может быть никогда". Но увы: наивная иллюзия рассеялась. В том, что касается Джонанг, Е.А.Торчинов оказался прав.

----------


## Германн

> Кстати, Лонгченпа именно так и излагает теорию Татхагата-гарбхи, почти дословно. Так что это позиция не джонанг, а ньингма в целом.


Процитируйте, пожалуйста. На какой это странице в переводе Гюнтера? Изначальное Состояние основа и сансары, и нирваны - но это не всеобщая субстанция; не самостоятельная реальность, стоящая за дхармами. Это состояние дхарм.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Суть в том, что Е.А.Торчинов чётко и внятно приписал Джонанг взгляды адвайты. Некогда я думал, что такого в Тибете быть не может, "потому что не может быть никогда". Но увы: наивная иллюзия рассеялась. В том, что касается Джонанг, Е.А.Торчинов оказался прав.


Если человек пишет, что Джонанг - ответвление Сакья и исчезла в 17-м веке... Зачем тупо верить ему в остальном?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Если человек пишет, что Джонанг - ответвление Сакья и исчезла в 17-м веке... Зачем тупо верить ему в остальном?


Вообще конечно странно. Как бы Джонанг всё-таки самостоятельная школа, а не "филиал другой". Также можно сказать, что и гелуг - филал других школ, поскольку Цонкапа у многих получал передачи. Школа джонанг просматривается до индийских источников, причем не идентичных с Сакья.

Да и исчезла она вроде как только в Центральном Тибете, но не повсеместно

----------

Аурум (26.08.2013), Кузьмич (26.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (26.08.2013)

----------


## Alex

Жентонг, кстати, бывает весьма разный. Это не философская школа, а, скорее, комплекс направлений. Уважаемый Карма Палджор как раз перевел очень важный текст на тему "разных жентонгов" - "21 ключевой пункт".

----------

Aion (26.08.2013), Tong Po (26.08.2013), Джнянаваджра (26.08.2013), Сергей Хос (26.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (26.08.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Жентонг, кстати, бывает весьма разный. Это не философская школа, а, скорее, комплекс направлений. Уважаемый Карма Палджор как раз перевел очень важный текст на тему "разных жентонгов" - "21 ключевой пункт".


И текст можно вполне прочесть, благо он выложен в свободный доступ. Сейчас библиотека восстанавливается и скоро появятся еще и другие интересные тексты. Возможно и развернутые рзъяснения Таранатхи на воззрение жентонг

----------

Aion (26.08.2013), Alex (26.08.2013), Tong Po (26.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (27.08.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> За скандхами ничего не стоит.


Вообще-то, как вам наверняка известно, согласно тантрической модели, есть прямое соответствие: скандха <-> клеша <-> изначальная мудрость <-> дхьяни-будда <-> цвет <-> сектор мандалы и т.д. Все это подробно толкуется в Гухьясамадже и других тантрах.

На примере рупы: рупа <-> гнев <-> мудрость зеркала <-> Акшобхья <-> белый <-> восток.

Так что за скандхами очень даже много чего стоит в тантрической модели.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вообще-то, как вам наверняка известно, согласно тантрической модели, есть прямое соответствие: скандха <-> клеша <-> изначальная мудрость <-> дхьяни-будда <-> цвет <-> сектор мандалы и т.д. Все это подробно толкуется в Гухьясамадже и других тантрах.
> На примере рупы: рупа <-> гнев <-> мудрость зеркала <-> Акшобхья <-> белый <-> восток.
> Так что за скандхами очень даже много чего стоит в тантрической модели.


А пустота пустоты?  :Smilie:  Не к ночи будет сказано  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Хос (26.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (27.08.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> На примере рупы: рупа <-> гнев <-> мудрость зеркала <-> Акшобхья <-> белый <-> восток.


А вот пардон за любопытство (не вникал в тантрическую модель глубоко) - соответствия зависят от специфики конкретной тантры (центрального его божества)? Почему где-то соответствие скандхи/дхьяни-будды с цветом/направлением меняется, например где-то рупа/Акшобья - синий/восток? Какова вообще дефолтная модель?)

----------


## Aion

> А вот пардон за любопытство (не вникал в тантрическую модель глубоко) - соответствия зависят от специфики конкретной тантры (центрального его божества)? Почему где-то соответствие скандхи/дхьяни-будды с цветом/направлением меняется, например где-то рупа/Акшобья - синий/восток? Какова вообще дефолтная модель?)


Вот что пишет Лама Анагарика Говинда: 


> В каждом развитом символизме должна преобладать одна главная тема, и чем более развита система, тем более ограничено значение его главного составляющего.
> В символизме медитативных процессов ведущим принципом является не некая теоретическая тема, а практика и переживание, выводимые из нее. Поэтому каждая школа медитации и каждая частная тантрическая группа имеют собственную систему, которая поддерживается традицией и переходит от учителя к ученику.
> Поэтому и расположение Дхьяни-Будд и их мантр по психофизическим центрам не может быть единственной и фиксированной системой. Все это зависит от медитирующего, от избранного им символа, который он помещает в центр своего созерцания, и от этого его выбора будет зависеть положение всех других символов мандалы. 
> 
> Лама Анагарика Говинда
> ОСНОВЫ ТИБЕТСКОГО МИСТИЦИЗМА
> СОГЛАСНО ЭЗОТЕРИЧЕСКОМУ УЧЕНИЮ
> ВЕЛИКОЙ МАНТРЫ ОМ МАНИ ПАДМЕ ХУМ

----------

Джнянаваджра (26.08.2013), Сергей Хос (26.08.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Процитируйте, пожалуйста. На какой это странице в переводе Гюнтера? Изначальное Состояние основа и сансары, и нирваны - но это не всеобщая субстанция; не самостоятельная реальность, стоящая за дхармами. Это состояние дхарм.


Я не знаю, что вы в этом контексте называете субстанцией, но абсолютная алая по Лонгченпе - это не каое-то там "состояние дхарм", а именно самостоятельная реальность.
Иначе пришлось бы заключить, что дхармы просветления проявляются как аспект дхарм омраченности.
Впрочем, судите сами. Только это не из Гюнтера (он переводил коренной текст), а автокомментарий:

В аспекте же основы будда-качеств (гун, yon tan) нирваны ее именуют абсолютной алаей единства (sbyor ba don gyi kun gzhi), сущность (ngo bo) которой — пустота, природа (rang bzhin) — ясность, сострадание (thugs rje) — всепроникновение и явленность (‘char ba), а качества [природы] будды возникают спонтанно, подобно [исполняющей желания] драгоценности. Это глубинное состояние (dgongs pa - spiritual horizon, vision, primordial state, deep experience), запредельные загрязнению и чистоте, в котором ясный свет Тел просветления и изначальная мудрость всегда неслиянны и нераздельны ('du 'bral med pa), именуют сутью естественного состояния бытия (gnas lugs kyi don).
Хотя в аспекте полной чистоты она и описывается в терминах «подобная пространству», «беззнаковая», «абсолютная пустотность», «полностью несоставное (необусловленное)», и так далее, это не есть нигилистическая пустота полного ничто; напротив, это спонтанная (lhun gyis grub pa) реализация (dgongs pa) ясного света Тел просветления и изначальной мудрости. Она пуста в смысле полного отсутствия [в ней] каких-либо дхарм сансары. В Гандавьюха-сутре говорится:

Лунный диск, чистый и незапятнанный, [256]
Всегда пребывает в самосовершенной полноте.
Однако в силу наличия времени в этом мире,
Мы воспринимаем его рост и уменьшение.

Подобно этому, абсолютная алая (don gyi kun gzhi)
Неизменно наделена [качествами] сугатагарбхи (bde gshegs snying po can).
Здесь гарбха [snying po] — это алая [kun gzhi].
Так проповедано Татхагатой.

Для тех же, кто пребывает в неведении,
Алая образуется силой следов-привычек,
И они переживают разнообразные радости и горести,
А также вредоносные аффекты, проистекающие из кармического сознания.

По природе чистая и незгрязненная,
Подобно драгоценности, исполняющей желание,
Вне перерождений и перемен,
Эта [абсолютная алая] есть совершенное знание (yongs shes) полного освобождения.

Майтрея сказал:

В этом нечего устранять (очищать)
И нечего добавлять.
В самой реальности узри реальность;
Когда увидишь подлинную реальность, в этом — полное освобождение.

Это имеет следующие наименования: [257] абсолютная алая; безначально благая природа дхарм (chos khams dge ba); сугатагарбха, [дхарма]дхату (khams); лучезарная природа ума; базовое пространство реальности дхарм (дхармадхату); суть (смысл) таковости естественного состояния (gnas lugs de kho na nyid kyi don); чистая по природе таковость (rang bzhin gyis dag pa’i de bzhin nyid); праджняпарамита. *Еще называют поддерживающей основой, источником возникновения, причиной освобождения и так далее*; все множество ее аспектов не охватить мыслью.

...

Природа ума (sems nyid) — подобная пространству безначальная сфера [дхарма]дхату; в аспекте основы освобождения ее именуют абсолютной алаей, а в качестве основы сансары — алаей следов-привычек. *О ней говорят как о том, что рождает все разнообразие проявлений сансары и нирваны: радость и горе, добродетели и пороки*. В Комментарии на Уттаратантру говорится:

Безначальная и бесконечная [дхарма]дхату (dbyings)
Есть место пребывания всего многообразия дхарм.
В силу ее существования все скитальцы сансары
Способны обрести нирвану.
...
Если коротко с ясностью выразить смысл вышеизложенного, [следует сказать, что] *этот ясный свет природы ума есть всеобщая опора, или источник происхождения ('byung khungs)*. В нем, если это исследовать, сансара и нирвана совершенно нераздельны и неразличимы. Однако, будучи [само в себе] неизменным, это естественное (природное) состояние нераздельности (sbyor ba don gyi gnas lugs - the natural state of adherence. [Syn. {sems nyid 'od gsal ba}, {bde gshegs snying po}), *семя Татхагаты [сугатагарбха], есть источник [всех явлений] сансары и нирваны*.
В Дохакоше (do ha) говорится:

*Единая природа ума есть единое семя всего,*
Что проявляется как [феномены] сансары или нирваны.
Она приносит любые желаемые плоды.
Я поклоняюсь [природе] ума, этой драгоценности, исполняющей желания.

...
Поскольку основа (gshi) есть причина чистых [сущностей, таких как] Тела просветления, изначальная мудрость и прочие, ее называют незагрязненной абсолютной алаей. Когда алая становится опорой сансары, ее именуют [285] загрязненной алаей множества следов-привычек. *Опора и основа единосущны (rten gzhi'i ngo bo gcig), но при классификации опирающихся [на них] дхарм они определяются как по сути различные (bzhag pa nyid).*
...
Луна по собственной сущности не уменьшается и не увеличивается, но в разные периоды времени для жителей четырех континентов она видится по-разному. Так же *ясный свет природы ума, который в своей основе (gshis la) есть состояние будды. В нем нет собственных характеристик радости и страдания, однако сансарическим существам видятся различные небесные обители, адские миры и прочее*. Если суть истинной основы (gshis kyi don)очищена [в процессе Пути], мы достигаем абсолютной алаи. Вот об этом и было сказано.

Извиняюсь за оверквотинг, сами попросили ))))

----------

Aion (27.08.2013), Alex (26.08.2013), Tong Po (27.08.2013), Ашвария (27.08.2013), Джнянаваджра (26.08.2013), Карма Палджор (26.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (27.08.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В реалистической трактовке Ниббаны и в жентонг Долпопы-Таранатхи природа Будды стоит за скандхами. Это ошибочные учения об Атмане.


Учение об Атмане как основе сансары и нирваны подробно изложено прежде всего не в  жентонге Долпопы-Таранатхи, а в махаянской Махапаринирвана-сутре. Цитаты я, кажется, тут уже давал.

----------


## Tong Po

> Учение об Атмане как основе сансары и нирваны подробно изложено прежде всего не в  жентонге Долпопы-Таранатхи, а в махаянской Махапаринирвана-сутре. Цитаты я, кажется, тут уже давал.


А дайте ещё раз. Или ссылку.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А дайте ещё раз. Или ссылку.


http://www.nirvanasutra.net/convenie..._page_2007.pdf

Then the Buddha said to all the bhiksus: "Hear me well, hear me well! Now, you mention the case of an intoxicated person. This refers to knowledge, but not the signification. What do I mean by signification? The intoxicated person sees the sun and moon, which do not move, but he thinks they do. The same is the case with beings. As all illusion and ignorance overhang [the mind], the mind turns upside down and takes Self for non-Self, Eternal for non-Eternal, Purity as non-Pure, and Bliss as sorrow. Overhung by illusion, this thought arises. Though this though arises, the meaning is not gained [realised]. This is as in the case of the intoxicated person who takes what does not move as moving. The Self’ signifies the Buddha; ’the Eternal’ signifies the Dharmakaya; ’Bliss’ signifies Nirvana, and ’the Pure’ signifies Dharma. 

Как видим, в этом отрывке отрицание Самости, Вечности, Блаженства и Чистоты объявляется галлюцинацией, результатом "отравления".

*Non-Self is Samsara, the Self is the Tathagata*; impermanence is the sravakas and pratyekabuddhas, the Eternal is the Tathagata’s Dharmakaya; suffering is all tirthikas, Bliss is Nirvana; the impure is all compounded [samskrta] dharmas , the Pure is the true Dharma that the Buddha and Bodhisattvas have. This is called non-perversion/ non-inversion. By not being inverted [in one’s views], one will know [both] the letter and the meaning. *If one desires to be freed from the four perverse/ inverted [views - catur-viparita-drsti], one should know the Eternal, Blissful, the Self and the Pure in this manner*.

То же самое еще раз, чтоб не оставалось неясностей. )))

"“O good man! *The Buddha-Nature is none other than the All-Void of “Paramarthasatya” [Ultimate Truth]. The All-Void of “Paramartha-satya” is Wisdom.* We say "All-Void". This does not refer to no Void [any Voidness], nor non-Void. Knowledge [“jnana”] sees the Void and the non-Void, the Eternal and the non-Eternal, Suffering and Bliss, the Self and the non-Self. The Void refers to all births and deaths. *The Non-Void refers to Great Nirvana. And the non-Self is nothing but birth and death. The Self refers to Great Nirvana*.

Здесь анатма - аспект сансарного (иллюзорного) бытия (the non-Self is nothing but birth and death), а полнота - аспект Великой нирваны (The Non-Void refers to Great Nirvana). (Привет Герману))))

Common mortals and the ignorant may measure the size of their own self and say, 'It is like the size of a thumb, like a mustard seed, or like the size of a mote.' When the Tathagata speaks of Self, in no case are things thus. That is why he says: 'All things have no Self.'
Even though he has said that all phenomena [dharmas] are devoid of the Self, it is not that they are completely/ truly devoid of the Self. *What is this Self? Any phenomenon [dharma] that is true [satya], real [tattva], eternal [nitya], sovereign/ autonomous/ self-governing [aisvarya], and whose ground/ foundation is unchanging [asraya-aviparinama], is termed 'the Self' [atman].*

Здесь сказано, что Самость (Атман) есть атрибут истинно-сущего (= Paramarthasatya).

I, the Buddha, said: "I have never said that all beings do not have the Self; I have always said that all beings have the Buddha-Nature. Is not the Buddha-Nature the Self? Thus, I have never spoken of "not-is". All beings do not see the Buddha-Nature. Hence, "[for them there is]" the non-Eternal, non-Self, non-Bliss, and non-Purity. Such are the views of "not-is". Then, all the Brahmacarins, on hearing that the *Buddha-Nature is the Self*, aspired to the unsurpassed Bodhi "[Enlightenment]" mind, and then, renouncing the world, practised the way of Bodhi.

Природа будды есть подлинная Самость (Buddha-Nature is the Self), и это знание должно вдохновлять брахмачарьинов на пути к просветлению.

Ну и так далее.

----------

Aion (27.08.2013), Tong Po (27.08.2013), Ашвария (27.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (27.08.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

А какие слова в оригинале без перевода на месте
1. Self
2. Non-Self
?

----------


## Tong Po

> http://www.nirvanasutra.net/convenie..._page_2007.pdf
> 
> Then the Buddha said to all the bhiksus: "Hear me well, hear me well! Now, you mention the case of an intoxicated person. This refers to knowledge, but not the signification. What do I mean by signification? The intoxicated person sees the sun and moon, which do not move, but he thinks they do. The same is the case with beings. As all illusion and ignorance overhang [the mind], the mind turns upside down and takes Self for non-Self, Eternal for non-Eternal, Purity as non-Pure, and Bliss as sorrow. Overhung by illusion, this thought arises. Though this though arises, the meaning is not gained [realised]. This is as in the case of the intoxicated person who takes what does not move as moving. The Self’ signifies the Buddha; ’the Eternal’ signifies the Dharmakaya; ’Bliss’ signifies Nirvana, and ’the Pure’ signifies Dharma. 
> 
> Как видим, в этом отрывке отрицание Самости, Вечности, Блаженства и Чистоты объявляется галлюцинацией, результатом "отравления".
> 
> *Non-Self is Samsara, the Self is the Tathagata*; impermanence is the sravakas and pratyekabuddhas, the Eternal is the Tathagata’s Dharmakaya; suffering is all tirthikas, Bliss is Nirvana; the impure is all compounded [samskrta] dharmas , the Pure is the true Dharma that the Buddha and Bodhisattvas have. This is called non-perversion/ non-inversion. By not being inverted [in one’s views], one will know [both] the letter and the meaning. *If one desires to be freed from the four perverse/ inverted [views - catur-viparita-drsti], one should know the Eternal, Blissful, the Self and the Pure in this manner*.
> 
> То же самое еще раз, чтоб не оставалось неясностей. )))
> ...


И, тем не менее, здесь не идёт, вроде, речи ни о некоей единичной, неизменной индивидуальности (=индуистский атман), ни о некоей субстанции, одной без другого, отдельной от несомых ею качеств(= адвайтистский Брахман). Хотя Германн, разумеется, именно это и увидит.

----------

Ашвария (27.08.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

чувствую щас меня побьют  :Wink:  чо молчала
Субстанция не Атман никакой в индуизме; акаша - вот это субстанция, можно сказать. Пятый элемент. Прана субстанционна. Атман не субстанционен, однако присутствующий [везде всегда].
Теория атманического вещизма или материалистического атманизма товарища Германна так же небывающа, как сын бесплодной женщины (хинду-идиома).

----------


## Tong Po

> чувствую щас меня побьют  чо молчала
> Субстанция не Атман никакой в индуизме; акаша - вот это субстанция, можно сказать. Пятый элемент. Прана субстанционна. Атман не субстанционен, однако присутствующий [везде всегда].
> Теория атманического вещизма или материалистического атманизма товарища Германна так же небывающа, как сын бесплодной женщины (хинду-идиома).


В адвайта-веданте Брахман именно субстанционален. А атман тождественен Брахману. Изучайте матчасть.

----------

Аурум (27.08.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> В адвайта-веданте Брахман именно субстанционален. А атман тождественен Брахману. Изучайте матчасть.


Да, можно сказать, что Брахман есть Атман. Это правильно. Не только в Адвайта Веданте, конечно.
Бытие же не тождественно той субстанционности, которая употребима в этом отношении.
В Адвайте разница формы не имеет значения в сущности, поскольку майя есть иллюзия, то и субстанционность есть иллюзорность.
Аспект проявленный можно назвать субстанционным; аспект непроявленный - не-а.
Кришна советовал обращать мысль именно к проявленному. Вот это - Веданта, и в ней новое сравнительно с Ведами, если уж побуквенно судить.
И прошу прощения, мат.часть изучать таки пытаюсь.

----------


## Денис Нагомиров

> мат.часть изучать таки пытаюсь.


 Простите пожалуйста моё любопытство, можно вам задать вопрос? Что у вас за традиция, наверное Натха-сампрадая?

----------


## Ашвария

> Простите пожалуйста моё любопытство, можно вам задать вопрос? Что у вас за традиция, наверное Натха-сампрадая?


Уважаемый Денис Нагомиров.
Индуизм. Но не нью, не модифицированный под Европу, а целостный. Кто ДхармаПитаДжи, не принято говорить, но он есть  :Smilie: 
Теоретик из меня никакой. Практик я.

----------


## Аурум

> Уважаемый Денис Нагомиров.
> Индуизм. Но не нью, не модифицированный под Европу, а целостный. Кто ДхармаПитаДжи, не принято говорить, но он есть 
> Теоретик из меня никакой. Практик я.


Леся, насколько я знаю, индуистом нельзя стать, им можно только родиться. Да и индуизм - это огромное семейство традиций и религий без унифицированной системы верований и общей доктрины. Общее, вроде как, это признание авторитета Вед.
А что вы подраумеваете под "целостным"?

----------


## Ашвария

> Леся, насколько я знаю, индуистом нельзя стать, им можно только родиться. Да и индуизм - это огромное семейство традиций и религий без унифицированной системы верований и общей доктрины. Общее, вроде как, это признание авторитета Вед.
> А что вы подразумеваете под "целостным"?


Дык это...
я ж родилась и как бы живая, вот  :Smilie: 
Целостный - это один-без-второго. Это которая самая толерантная религия в мире, но совершенно не псевдосекюларистическая, внесмешенческая.

----------


## Денис Нагомиров

> Уважаемый Денис Нагомиров.
> Индуизм. Но не нью, не модифицированный под Европу, а целостный. Кто ДхармаПитаДжи, не принято говорить, но он есть 
> Теоретик из меня никакой. Практик я.


Так нельзя раскрывать тантрическую практику, а не принадлежность к сампрадаи, например Йоги Матсьендранатх, как и другие натхи не скрывает свою традиционную принадлежность, не скрывал её и мастер кашмирского шиваизма  Свами Лакшманджу, да и вайшнавы особо не скрывают кто они.

----------

Tong Po (27.08.2013), Джнянаваджра (27.08.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Так нельзя раскрывать тантрическую практику, а не принадлежность к сампрадаи, например Йоги Матсьендранатх, как и другие натхи не скрывает свою традиционную принадлежность, не скрывал её и мастер кашмирского шиваизма  Свами Лакшманджу, да и вайшнавы особо не скрывают кто они.


А я не Свами. И не проповедую. И всех уважаю, как нормальные хинду. А вайшнавы, которые кришнаиты, да? Это направление неконфессионное. Кто проповедует, тому приходится говорить линию передачи Учения. А йога - это не религия, вот. Если всё-таки попытаемся вернуться к буддизму, то например Джонанг один, а Йог в ём 4+1+1=шесть.

----------


## Германн

> Я не знаю, что вы в этом контексте называете субстанцией, но абсолютная алая по Лонгченпе - это не каое-то там "состояние дхарм", а именно самостоятельная реальность.
> Иначе пришлось бы заключить, что дхармы просветления проявляются как аспект дхарм омраченности.


Не вижу оснований для такого заключения. Если состояние дхарм сансары точно такое же, как дхарм нирваны (в аспекте светоносной ясности, способности дхарм быть дхармами) - это не значит, что за дхармами скрывается какая-то отдельная от них ясная реальность.




> Впрочем, судите сами. Только это не из Гюнтера (он переводил коренной текст), а автокомментарий:
> 
> [COLOR="#0000CD"]В аспекте же основы будда-качеств (гун, yon tan) нирваны ее именуют абсолютной алаей единства (sbyor ba don gyi kun gzhi), *сущность (ngo bo) которой — пустота*, природа (rang bzhin) — ясность, сострадание (thugs rje) — всепроникновение и явленность (‘char ba), а качества [природы] будды возникают спонтанно, подобно [исполняющей желания] драгоценности. Это глубинное состояние (dgongs pa - spiritual horizon, vision, primordial state, deep experience), запредельные загрязнению и чистоте, в котором ясный свет Тел просветления и изначальная мудрость всегда неслиянны и нераздельны ('du 'bral med pa), именуют сутью естественного состояния бытия (gnas lugs kyi don).
> Хотя в аспекте полной чистоты она и описывается в терминах «подобная пространству», «беззнаковая», «абсолютная пустотность», «полностью несоставное (необусловленное)», и так далее, это не есть нигилистическая пустота полного ничто; напротив, это спонтанная (lhun gyis grub pa) реализация (dgongs pa) ясного света Тел просветления и изначальной мудрости. Она пуста в смысле полного отсутствия [в ней] каких-либо дхарм сансары.


Спасибо за цитату.

*Сущность которой - пустота* мадхьямака-прасангики, нераздельно с которой проявляется ясный свет (природа дхарм) и изначальная мудрость как явленность (то есть как дхармы).

Понимаю, что философию Лонгченпы можно трактовать в теистическом ключе - но эта интерпретация не единственно возможная. Выбираю то прочтение, в котором буддизм предстаёт уникальным учением, а не ещё одной модификацией индуизма. Кадаг - это пустота мадхьямака-прасангики.

----------


## Германн

> чувствую щас меня побьют  чо молчала
> Субстанция не Атман никакой в индуизме; акаша - вот это субстанция, можно сказать. Пятый элемент. Прана субстанционна. Атман не субстанционен, однако присутствующий [везде всегда].
> Теория атманического вещизма или материалистического атманизма товарища Германна так же небывающа, как сын бесплодной женщины (хинду-идиома).


Одно дело сказать "не субстанция", и совершенно другое - задать значение несубстанциональности. Определение "субстанции" есть в философской энциклопедии РАН, и спиритуалистический монизм адвайты с парадвайтой учит о всеобщей Субстанции (не такой, как субстанции школ брахманизма).

----------


## Карма Палджор

Так и хочется иногда сказать - отключите кто-нибудь электричество. Может это спасет сеть от Балакирева. или Балакирева от сети

----------

Tong Po (27.08.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Вложение 14567


Понимаете, Сергей, здесь всё в конечном счёте сводится к выбору исходной точки зрения. Если нужен Бог - пожалуйста, он будет найден даже в Тхераваде. Я же предпочитаю верить (внятно формулируя соответствующее прочтение), что Будда Шакьямуни не стоял в одном ряду с Парменидом, Шанкарой и множеством других учителей спиритуалистического монизма. 

Освобождающее от сансары Учение, имхо - не частое явление в мире людей. Богоискательство же практика универсальная и повсеместная. Поэтому, если что-то представляется похожим на теизм и другие широко распространённые воззрения, есть смысл усомниться: с правильной ли точки зрения интерпретирован буддийский текст? 

Конечно, если верить в уникальность самого прихода Будды.

----------

Lungrig (28.08.2013), Фил (27.08.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Так и хочется иногда сказать - отключите кто-нибудь электричество. Может это спасет сеть от Балакирева. или Балакирева от сети


Дык он тогда в темноте адекватно спиртуалистическую субстанцию дозировать не сможет, гурман. Он только во вкус вошёл... А Вы случайно не знаете, это не родственник того композитора Балакирева?
Потому шо композиция о разнообразных дхармах-в-Нирване есть уникальное проявление фантазии, а приход в Нирвану гун изумляет [а может это гунны были?]
Какой талант, какой размах, какая перспектива... Даже сам М.Задорнов обзавидуется, если это на сцене озвучить.

----------


## Alex

> Если нужен Бог - пожалуйста, он будет найден даже в Тхераваде.


Вооооот!!! И даже в жентонге (далее по списку).

----------

Tong Po (27.08.2013), Джнянаваджра (27.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (27.08.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Новые вехи в истории русского богоискательства - искать Бога в буддийских философских системах, чтобы шумно и трагично его отвергнуть, вместе с системами, в которых он найдётся.(сладко и драматично обрушиваясь в собственный православный инфракосмос в результате этого всего).

----------

Tong Po (27.08.2013), Аурум (27.08.2013), Ашвария (27.08.2013), Карма Палджор (27.08.2013), Кузьмич (28.08.2013), Сергей Хос (27.08.2013), Фил (27.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (27.08.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

а также, извините, вспомнилось из творчества культовой пузи-блэк группы "Аццкая Сотона":

Я иду скзвозь заснежиный Лес 
С агромной дубиной напиривес! 
Я так могу бесканечно хадить 
Штобы бОГА найти и его замачить!

только слово "дубина" можно заменить на "шуньята" или "эпистемология"

----------

Tong Po (27.08.2013), Фил (27.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (27.08.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Понимаю, что философию Лонгченпы можно трактовать в теистическом ключе


Нет, в теистическом ключе нельзя, конечно. А вот понять, что в этой линии именуют "истинно-сущим", в каком смысле оно пусто и от чего пусто - не мешало бы )))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.08.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И, тем не менее, здесь не идёт, вроде, речи ни о некоей единичной, неизменной индивидуальности (=индуистский атман), ни о некоей субстанции, одной без другого, отдельной от несомых ею качеств(= адвайтистский Брахман). Хотя Германн, разумеется, именно это и увидит.


А кто сказал, что одни учения целиком сводятся к другим? речь ведь лишь о подобии. Так же и кошка - не собака, хотя и имеют общие черты.
Просто обращаю внимание читающей публики на то, что если совлечь с видимого его "омрачющий покров" (smvritti, kun rdzob), пределом которого является омраченное восприятие дхарм как устанавливаемых через "собственный признак" (а это и есть постижение пустоты), то "под этим" или "за этим" или "на месте этого" обнаружится *The Self’ signifies the Buddha; ’the Eternal’ signifies the Dharmakaya; ’Bliss’ signifies Nirvana, and ’the Pure’ signifies Dharma.*

А уж именовать ли это "субстратом" или как-то еще - пусть каждый решает как ему любо )))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.08.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> [...] Если нужен Бог - пожалуйста, он будет найден даже в Тхераваде. [...]

----------


## Tong Po

> А кто сказал, что одни учения целиком сводятся к другим? речь ведь лишь о подобии. Так же и кошка - не собака, хотя и имеют общие черты.


Как кто? Германн, конечно.  :Big Grin:

----------

Аурум (27.08.2013), Нико (27.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (27.08.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Понимаете, Сергей, здесь всё в конечном счёте сводится к выбору исходной точки зрения. Если нужен Бог - пожалуйста, он будет найден даже в Тхераваде. Я же предпочитаю верить (внятно формулируя соответствующее прочтение), что Будда Шакьямуни не стоял в одном ряду с Парменидом, Шанкарой и множеством других учителей спиритуалистического монизма. 
> 
> Освобождающее от сансары Учение, имхо - не частое явление в мире людей. Богоискательство же практика универсальная и повсеместная. Поэтому, если что-то представляется похожим на теизм и другие широко распространённые воззрения, есть смысл усомниться: с правильной ли точки зрения интерпретирован буддийский текст? 
> 
> Конечно, если верить в уникальность самого прихода Будды.


Ну вот именно Вы и ищите и находите. Кроме Вас лично никто на этом форуме этим не занимается (из тех у кого в традиции буддизм).

В уникальность прихода Будды верить не надо - Он Сам (если доверять суттам, конечно) говорит, что и до него были будды и после него будут... Уникальность "прихода" (вознесения, воскресения и т.п.) некоей конкретной личности - это прерогатива христианства. Вот тут-то Вы и спалились, Германн  :Smilie:

----------

Карма Палджор (27.08.2013), Ондрий (27.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (27.08.2013)

----------


## Германн

> А кто сказал, что одни учения целиком сводятся к другим? речь ведь лишь о подобии. Так же и кошка - не собака, хотя и имеют общие черты.
> Просто обращаю внимание читающей публики на то, что если совлечь с видимого его "омрачющий покров" (smvritti, kun rdzob), пределом которого является омраченное восприятие дхарм как устанавливаемых через "собственный признак" (а это и есть постижение пустоты), то "под этим" или "за этим" или "на месте этого" обнаружится *The Self’ signifies the Buddha; ’the Eternal’ signifies the Dharmakaya; ’Bliss’ signifies Nirvana, and ’the Pure’ signifies Dharma.*
> 
> А уж именовать ли это "субстратом" или как-то еще - пусть каждый решает как ему любо )))


Омрачённое восприятие дхарм как устанавливаемых через собственный признак - это отсутствие понимания пустоты признаков, но не постижение пустоты (дхармы выделяются условно, признаки тоже не абсолютны). По поводу остального, мне нечего добавить к 111-й странице 5-го тома издания "Ламрима". За пустотой ничего не стоит.

----------


## Германн

> Нет, в теистическом ключе нельзя, конечно. А вот понять, что в этой линии именуют "истинно-сущим", в каком смысле оно пусто и от чего пусто - не мешало бы )))


Оно пусто в том смысле, что кадаг соответствует пустоте мадхьямака-прасангики. Поэтому ни пустота, ни ясный свет (состояние дхарм) не превращаются во всеобщую субстанцию.

----------


## Германн

> Вооооот!!! И даже в жентонге (далее по списку).


Оппозиция "жентонг - рантонг" Долпопы-Таранатхи содержательно не соответствует ортодоксальному буддийскому учению. В частности, "мадхьямака рантонг" не соответствует прасангике Гелуг (которая отнюдь не является отрицанием, не утверждающим ничего взамен, см. главу "Объект отрицания" в 5-м томе Ламрима). Жентонг Долпопы-Таранатхи учение, родственное (в онтологии) адвайте. Теистическое.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Оно пусто в том смысле, что кадаг соответствует пустоте мадхьямака-прасангики. Поэтому ни пустота, ни ясный свет (состояние дхарм) не превращаются во всеобщую субстанцию.


Постижение "собственной сущности" (svarupa, ngo bo nyid) дхарм и вещей осуществляется начиная с того момента, когда движение ума ("мыслетворение", prapanca, spros pa), обеспечивающее вИдение признаков, прекращается. Это соответствует устранению "покрова знаемого" (jñeya-āvaraṇa, shes bya'i sgrib pa), за которым обнаруживается эта самая, пустая от собственных признаков, не постижимая умом, не описываемая логикой "собственная сущность" (svarupa, ngo bo nyid) дхарм и вещей - результат их прямого восприятия Буддой:

Полным сжиганием сухих веток (сухостоя) всего познаваемого (jñeya, shes bya)
[Обретается] покой , дхармакая всех Победителей.
С этого момента нет возникновения, а значит и прекращения.
Когда [обыденный] ум (sems) прекращен, реализация (прямое вИдение) осуществляется непосредственно Телом [просветления] .

Мадхьямакааватара, 12.8

В комментарии на эту карику Чандракирти приводит цитату из _Ваджраччхедики_:

Будды видят дхармату.
...
*Дхармата не является познаваемым.
Ее невозможно познать*.
(Пер. Донца)

Таким образом, пустота мадхьямака-прасангики, (основанная на сутрах Второго поворота) взятая в качестве метода, приводит на границу этого опыта, подводит к восприятию непознаваемой дхарматы. А сутры Третьего поворота метафорически описывают его результат в положительных терминах. Такая вот "субстанция" получаеца ))))

----------

Aion (27.08.2013), Alex (27.08.2013), Tong Po (27.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (27.08.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Постижение "собственной сущности" (svarupa, ngo bo nyid) дхарм и вещей осуществляется начиная с того момента, когда движение ума ("мыслетворение", prapanca, spros pa), обеспечивающее вИдение признаков, прекращается.


Сварупа это же свалакшана так таковая. У асанскрита дхарм тоже есть признаки (любая дхарма выделяется по одному характерному признаку), Будда не может не распознавать особенности своего опыта. Другое дело, что дхармы выделяются условно, и признаки тоже относительны. Но особенности нирваны всецело пробуждённый Будда знает, и может выделить главное в опыте нирваны, чтоб рассказать об этом.




> Это соответствует устранению "покрова знаемого" (jñeya-āvaraṇa, shes bya'i sgrib pa), за которым обнаруживается эта самая, пустая от собственных признаков, не постижимая умом, не описываемая логикой "собственная сущность" (svarupa, ngo bo nyid) дхарм и вещей - результат их прямого восприятия Буддой:


Сварупа это признак. Признаки пусты от самобытия (относительны), но они проявляются. Если бы вчистую не было признаков, то не было бы дхарм.




> Полным сжиганием сухих веток (сухостоя) всего познаваемого (jñeya, shes bya)
> [Обретается] покой , дхармакая всех Победителей.
> С этого момента нет возникновения, а значит и прекращения.
> *Когда [обыденный] ум (sems) прекращен*, реализация (прямое вИдение) осуществляется непосредственно Телом [просветления] .
> 
> Мадхьямакааватара, 12.8
> 
> В комментарии на эту карику Чандракирти приводит цитату из _Ваджраччхедики_:
> 
> ...


Обыденным умом - нельзя. Но есть асанскрита дхармы нирваны, мудрость всецело пробуждённого Будды.




> Таким образом, пустота мадхьямака-прасангики, (основанная на сутрах Второго поворота) взятая в качестве метода, приводит на границу этого опыта, подводит к восприятию непознаваемой дхарматы. А сутры Третьего поворота метафорически описывают его результат в положительных терминах. Такая вот "субстанция" получаеца ))))


Субстанция не получается. Каждый поворот продолжает, а не отменяет предыдущий.

----------


## Германн

Опять же, это вопрос выбора исходной точки зрения. Либо верить, что Будда последовательно разворачивал единое Учение, в результате ошибочного понимания которого родился философский шиваизм - либо верить в то, что Будда сделал итоговым учением ту самую доктрину, что легла потом в основу шиваизма.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если бы вчистую не было признаков, то не было бы дхарм.


Признаки появляются по причине кармической омраченности, для каждого - свои (что людям - вода, претам - гной))))
Для будды "в чистую" нет признаков, и нет дхарм.
Наши дхармы для них - как "падающие волоски" у больного катарактой. Будда "воспринимает" их лишь в силу того, что будды "знают умы всех существ". То есть будды "видят" дхармы (= их признаки) нашими глазами, из сострадания. Но также нельзя говорить, что будды не имеют "объекта познания". Их объект - собственная сущность вещи, ее таковость (татхата), воспринимаемая помимо признаков (которые относительны = иллюзорны).
Это свалакшана в понимании Дхармакирти - собственная самотождественная сущность каждой отдельной вещи.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.08.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> что легла потом в основу шиваизма.


Вот ведь дался вам этот шиваизьм. Кто тут о нём говорит, кроме вас? я, например, даже не знаю, что это такое )))

----------

Alex (27.08.2013), Tong Po (28.08.2013), Ашвария (27.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (28.08.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Опять же, это вопрос выбора исходной точки зрения. Либо верить, что Будда последовательно разворачивал единое Учение, в результате ошибочного понимания которого родился философский шиваизм - либо верить в то, что Будда сделал итоговым учением ту самую доктрину, что легла потом в основу шиваизма.


Как говорят в западной украине -- имейте бога в животе.
После всего Будда Вами объявлен главным шиваитом, практически обвинён в зарождении мирового шиваизма...
Да шо ж это такое за шиваизм? Хотя б определение дали, што ли.
???

----------


## Денис Нагомиров

Согласно учению натхов, вирашиваитов и кашмирских шиваитов, сознание человека – это часть Абсолютного сознания Шивы, и в то же время, оно ему изначально тождественно. Когда исчезают беспокойства “вритти” и манас (ум) приходит в ровное состояние, тогда свет истинного Я, или сознания Шивы, просветляет всю природу человека и все объекты мира, с которыми он соприкасается. Мир вокруг рассматривается как средство для духовного развития, физическое тело – состоящим из космических элементов (стихий) — Маха-бхут, а Атман – тождественным Параматме. Таким образом, Вселенная ощущается йогином как интегрированная в его психофизическую структуру, а не рассматривается как нечто далекое. В России, в практики шиваизма, по настоящему посвящают только натхи, которые реально связаны с традицией. Потом многие путают, слияние с "общим Брахманом", - это Веданта, но если посмотреть на шайва-шактизм, - то ничего подобного! Кашмирская Шайва Cидханта 
ставит своей целью, что садхак в посмертном состоянии может достичь состояния равного Шиве, 
то есть полный аналог теории тахагатагарбхи, когда дхармакая "у каждого своя".  Каула, прежде всего связаны с Кали Крамой, а высшая форма Кали-махашунья/неописуемое.  Вся практика созерцание 12 форм Кали, каждая мандала соответствует различным таттвам, агрегатам субъекта-объекта (весьма похожа на Гухьягарбху, с дэватами соответствующих аятан, скандхам и т.п.). В Kали Крама последовательное созерцание 12 форм Кали с мандалами - соответствует манифестации и возвращению в состояние махашуньи. Абхинавагупта поставил ритуал Кали Крамы на основу "свежеоткрытого" откровения, получившего название "Спанда". Спанда учение о пульсирующем сознании, которое манифестирует и сжимает все элeменты субъективно/объективных проявлений. Дзогчен начал набирать силу в Тибете примерно в то же время, когда пратьябхиджа в Кашмире. Потом никто из оппонентов буддизма не оспаривал благородные истины. Освобождение от страданий самсары является целью  подавляющего большинства мистических традиций Индии! Поиск освобождения, является главной движущей силой учений!

----------

Styeba (28.08.2013)

----------


## Денис Нагомиров

Йоги Матсьендранатх Махарадж: Основных учеников у Горакшанатха было 84, из них Девять Натхов (Нава-натхи) — самые почитаемые в Традиции. Натхи отличаются от ведизма тем, что, во-первых, не придерживаются кастовой системы, как и буддисты, однако, в отличие от последних, они и не отрицают их относительную надобность. Натхи не следуют ведическим текстам (самхиты, брахманы, араньяки и упанишады), правда, частично они что-то заимствовали из этих источников. Хотя натхи и не отрицают все это, тем не менее, за основное Божество и Гуру они принимают Йогина Горакшанатха. И если ищущий истину становится Йоги, т.е. получает посвящение (духовное рождение в Традиции), то отношение к другим готрам и кастам считается не особо важным. Тантра натхов сильно отличается от ведизма. Натхи Агхору воспринимают как Шиву, который бесстрашен и находится вне страданий сансары, а сансару рассматривают как место ужасных страданий (гхора), эти практики они рассматривают как внутренние, хотя некоторые, как и агхори, могут практиковать в местах кремации. От буддизма натхизм отличается в основном на уровне доктрины. У натхов постижение Атмана – одна из высших задач, буддизм ориентирован на Анатмаваду (не на принцип Атмана). Хотя около десятка буддийских сиддхов были одновременно и сиддхами нашей традиции (такие мастера как Хаддипа (Джаландхарнатх), Кришначария (Кришнанатх), Луипа (Матсьендранатх)), некоторые даже были основателями известных направлений Ваджраяны, например, один из основателей линии Сакья, Вирупа (Вирупакшанатх), Наганатх (Нагарджуна) и др. Существует мнение, что было несколько Нагарджун, но мои учителя говорят, что это одна личность. Буддизм в свое время был вытеснен Шанкарачарьей из Индии в Непал и Тибет, так как буддизм радикально отвергал ведические писания и касты. Натхи в этом плане оказались более лояльны в отношении ортодоксального индуизма, они ему не сказали ни «да», ни «нет». Несмотря на ранние связи буддийских сиддхов и шиваитов натхов, эти два, отчасти близких культа, ориентированных на тантрическую йогу, постепнно стали совершенно самостоятельными. Хотя и по сей день многие специалисты в их практиках могут найти много схожих элементов.

----------

Styeba (28.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (28.08.2013)

----------


## Денис Нагомиров

Шри Йоги Матсьендранатх Махарадж: Понятие Пустоты - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-K1GNf90KsI

----------


## Денис Нагомиров

Являлся ли Горакшанатх Гуру для Падмсамбхавы- http://forum.dharmanathi.ru/index.php/topic,3011.0.html

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.08.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> . . . а Атман – тождественным Параматме. Таким образом, Вселенная ощущается йогином как интегрированная в его психофизическую структуру, а не рассматривается как нечто далекое. В России, в практики шиваизма, по настоящему посвящают только натхи, которые реально связаны с традицией. Потом многие путают, слияние с "общим Брахманом", - это Веданта, но если посмотреть на шайва-шактизм, - то ничего подобного! Кашмирская Шайва Cидханта 
> ставит своей целью, что садхак в посмертном состоянии может достичь состояния равного Шиве, 
> то есть полный аналог теории тахагатагарбхи, когда дхармакая "у каждого своя".  Каула, прежде всего связаны с Кали Крамой, а высшая форма Кали-махашунья/неописуемое.  Вся практика созерцание 12 форм Кали, каждая мандала соответствует различным таттвам, агрегатам субъекта-объекта (весьма похожа на Гухьягарбху, с дэватами соответствующих аятан, скандхам и т.п.). В Kали Крама последовательное созерцание 12 форм Кали с мандалами - соответствует манифестации и возвращению в состояние махашуньи. . .




Не знаю кто Вам с Германном поставляет такие сведения (там дословно те же фразы и ложные утверждения), - но практического значения и отношения к данной теме в этом и следующем Ваших постах не вижу ни малейшего.
И вот:
не советую Вам это такое повторять самим тем многим, которых Вы здесь упомянули, это всё. Что каждый из Храма Шивы стремится стать равным Шиве, фантазии о агхори [уж точно Вы их не видели; Вы может даже подумали что они школы заканчивают], прочее.
Про ритуалы якобы идентичных тантр - попросите уважаемого Германна, в личное присылала ему запись вживую *джАнаки рАмана дИвьянАмама*. Где общее с Ваджраяной увидели, неясно. А к агхори лучше не ходите, даже без гида в их район жительства; они непредсказуемы.

----------


## Денис Нагомиров

> Не знаю кто Вам с Германном поставляет такие сведения (там дословно те же фразы и ложные утверждения), - но практического значения и отношения к данной теме в этом и следующем Ваших постах не вижу ни малейшего.
> И вот:
> не советую Вам это такое повторять самим тем многим, которых Вы здесь упомянули, это всё. Что каждый из Храма Шивы стремится стать равным Шиве, фантазии о агхори [уж точно Вы их не видели; Вы может даже подумали что они школы заканчивают], прочее.
> Про ритуалы якобы идентичных тантр - попросите уважаемого Германна, в личное присылала ему запись вживую *джАнаки рАмана дИвьянАмама*. Где общее с Ваджраяной увидели, неясно. А к агхори лучше не ходите, даже без гида в их район жительства; они непредсказуемы.


Извините, но у меня аутентичная информация от посвящённых в традиции аугхоров, я бы не стал приводить информацию, не связанную с выше описанными мной традициями, если бы не знал. Вас же я воспринимаю, как самопальную практикантку, не связанную с традициями и по существу ничего не написавшую серьёзного. Вот так, как вы отреагируете, мне всё равно. Авторитетными словами в шива-шактизме, для меня будут слова тех, кто в традиции, кто имеет дикшу, гуру в своей традиции, а не самопально практикует всё подряд, не имея реальных знаний, переданных гуру той или иной традиции, вы же давеча даже и не ответили к какой традиции относитесь

----------


## Ашвария

> Являлся ли Горакшанатх Гуру для Падмсамбхавы- http://forum.dharmanathi.ru/index.php/topic,3011.0.html


Согласно этой ссылке,
Ваша позиция к Буддизму вполне ясна.
Можете не продолжать, можете продолжать, - не имеет значения.
Новообразованная *интегральная йога* и то толерантнее, среди русских учащихся.
Ни малейшего желания продолжать с Вами здесь отвлечённые беседы о якобы моей самопальности нет.
И гордиться и кичиться отрицанием Вед и представлением в Вашей традиции Будды зависимым от Вашей школы - тем более не советую.

----------


## Денис Нагомиров

> Согласно этой ссылке,
> Ваша позиция к Буддизму вполне ясна.
> Можете не продолжать, можете продолжать, - не имеет значения.
> Новообразованная *интегральная йога* и то толерантнее, среди русских учащихся.
> Ни малейшего желания продолжать с Вами здесь отвлечённые беседы о якобы моей самопальности нет.
> И гордиться и кичиться отрицанием Вед и представлением в Вашей традиции Будды зависимым от Вашей школы - тем более не советую.


Моя позиция, такая же как и у многими уважаемого Сураджа: Если вы почитаете дохи махасиддхов махамудры или наставления РЕАЛИЗОВАНЫХ мастеров Dzogchen, то в конечном счёте всё сводится к тому, что высшая реализация, - вне форм, сравнений и описаний. Пoэтому сам факт открытости является наиболее важным. Вся буддийская мадхьямика, - разрушение любых концепций и определений. А деланье культа из метода (как мадхьямика), - лишь ещё одно заблуждение. Но вся практика должна быть связана с традицией, иметь силу передачи, а не  нео нью-эйджерские выдумки. Потом вы начали спорить не с моим мнением, а с мнением Абхинавагупты, которое можно сравнить с ваджраяной и в частности с дзогченом, что например делали грамотные участники на форуме Ясный Свет, да даже та же Калачакра-тантра, является синкретической. Касательно  второго вашего поста, то читайте Введение в Буддизм Е.А. Торчинова, а он писал следующее: Махасиддхи были прежде всего практиками, йогинами, которых интересовало именно скорейшее достижение религиозной цели, а не схоластические тонкости интерпретации Дхармы и ставшие самоцелью бесконечные дискуссии о них в монастырских центрах. Йогины — махасиддхи не связывали себя принятием формальных обетов, вели свободный образ жизни и даже внешне, своими длинными волосами (а иногда и бородами), отличались от бритых монахов (интересно, что и сейчас во время совершения тантрических ритуалов в дацанах Монголии и Бурятии ламы-монахи надевают на свои бритые или коротко подстриженные головы парики с характерной прической йогинов Ваджраяны, становясь при этом временно как бы мирянами). Не имея догматических предубеждений, они свободно общались с такими же, как и они, индуистскими йогинами, презревшими ограничения брахманской ортодоксии, что приводило к неограниченному обмену идеями и методами йогической практики. По-видимому, именно в этой среде и формировались приемы и образы, характерные для тантр класса наивысшей йоги (расцвет движения махасиддхов — X — XI века), усвоенные много позднее и в не совсем полном объеме и монастырским буддизмом.  Мистические практики натхов как форма ану-йоги- http://psypp.ru/art01/praktiki-nathov-anu-yoga.php  Натхи в буддизме: Буддагуптанатха - http://psypp.ru/art01/praktiki-nathov-anu-yoga.php Интересная деталь о Бyддагуптанатхе, учителе Tаранатхи, который не имел проблем с другими йогами во время посещеений питх, где собирались не буддийские йогины, но был сильно расстроен, попав на Бали и Яву, где тхеравадиснкие монахи неуважительно относились к образу Хеваджры и тексты хранившиеся в пещере были в беспорядке разбросаны.

----------


## Германн

> Признаки появляются по причине кармической омраченности, для каждого - свои (что людям - вода, претам - гной))))
> Для будды "в чистую" нет признаков, и нет дхарм.
> Наши дхармы для них - как "падающие волоски" у больного катарактой. Будда "воспринимает" их лишь в силу того, что будды "знают умы всех существ". То есть будды "видят" дхармы (= их признаки) нашими глазами, из сострадания. Но также нельзя говорить, что будды не имеют "объекта познания". Их объект - собственная сущность вещи, ее таковость (татхата), воспринимаемая помимо признаков (которые относительны = иллюзорны).
> Это свалакшана в понимании Дхармакирти - собственная самотождественная сущность каждой отдельной вещи.


Дхарма - это вид опыта, условно выделяемый по одному существенному признаку. Есть санскрита дхармы сансары. Сансарное познание двойственное: дхарма-"субъект" в конструкте (в схеме дхату, аятан) противопоставлена дхарме-"объекту". Есть асанскрита дхармы конечной нирваны. Нирваническое познание недвойственное, прямое: асанскрита дхармы в парные конструкты дхату, аятан не складываются; всесовершенный Будда не имеет скандх. 

Но дхармы нирваны Будды, асанскрита дхармы, есть. Будда знает нирвану опытно, и достоверно говорит о ней, условно выделяя виды нирванического опыта по одному существенному признаку. К примеру, дхарма "татхата" - это опыт прямого познания пустоты. То же самое, что Дхармакая.

Считать, что дхармы исчезают в полной пустоте нельзя: кроме прочего, это коренное падение тантрика. Точно так же, нельзя группировать асанскрита дхармы в конструкты, или приписывать им самобытие (безотносительную, объективную реальность, со своей стороны).

Ясный свет, лхундруб - состояние дхарм (как санскрита, так и асанскрита) не стоящее за дхармами, не обладающее самобытием Абсолюта. Ясный свет без дхарм противоречил бы йермэд, нераздельности пустоты и ясности в беспрепятственной форме. Кадаг (или пустота прасангики), лхундруб и йермэд одновременны. Есть недвойственный опыт нирваны, виды которого можно условно выделять и классифицировать по-разному. 

Пять мудростей Будды, например, можно представить как пять асанскрита дхарм. Или  характеристики всесовершенного Будды из обширных списков Абхисамаяланкары. Всё это виды опыта нирваны - то, что Будда знает напрямую, опытно. В частности то, как каждый Будда видит напрямую, недвойственно, опыт сансарных существ.

Это не то, что стоит за скандхами в уже готовом, законченном виде, как всесовершенный Абсолют: как Атман, Ниргуна Брахман, Парашива, Парашакти, и т.д. Асанскрита дхармы нирваны не стоят за скандхами. Точно так же, не стоит за скандхами реальный со своей стороны Ясный Свет: потому что он пуст, относителен, является состоянием всех дхарм, способностью дхарм быть дхармами.

Вопрос выбора исходной точки зрения: считать Три поворота продолжением друг друга, видеть доктринальное единство Дхармы от Тхеравады до Дзогчен - или считать, что весь буддизм есть преамбула к шиваизму. Отрицая специфически-буддийские учения, больше нигде не встречающиеся. 

Несубстанциональная пустотность уникальна. Спиритуалистический монизм можно найти не только в шиваизме, но и в неоплатонизме, суфизме, каббале, христианской мистике. Не нужен приход Будды, чтоб люди узнали такое учение.

----------

Lungrig (28.08.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Моя позиция, такая же как и у многими уважаемого Сураджа: Если вы почитаете дохи махасиддхов махамудры или наставления РЕАЛИЗОВАНЫХ мастеров Dzogchen, то в конечном счёте всё сводится к тому, что высшая реализация, - вне форм, сравнений и описаний. Пoэтому сам факт открытости является наиболее важным. Вся буддийская мадхьямика, - разрушение любых концепций и определений.


Мадхьямака это разрушение ошибочных концепций о самобытии, но не любых концепций вообще. Как и пустотность - отсутствие самобытия, но не отсутствие проявлений и не отсутствие их состояния Ясного Света. Есть буддийское Учение о пустотности, и оно уникально: как и положено редкостному сверх-мирскому Учению. А есть общечеловеческие учения об Абсолюте.

----------


## Германн

> Являлся ли Горакшанатх Гуру для Падмсамбхавы- http://forum.dharmanathi.ru/index.php/topic,3011.0.html


Не являлся. Смотрите на сущность учений, а не на мифологию.

----------


## Денис Нагомиров

> Не являлся. Смотрите на сущность учений, а не на мифологию.


Таранатха упоминает о том, что у некоего буддийского сиддха-йогина Анангаваджры, известного также как Горакшанатх, был ученик, которого звали Падмаваджра Сароруха. В своих трудах Шахидулах пишет, что это не кто иной, как сам Падмасамбхава, тот, который пришел в Тибет и принес дзогчен. Шахидулах отождествляет Сароруху и Падмасамбхаву, который основал 775 монастырей Самье. Вы по ходу даже по ссылке не перешли. Жаль, тогда разговаривать не о чем.

----------


## Денис Нагомиров

> Не являлся. Смотрите на сущность учений, а не на мифологию.


http://nathsociety.org/nava-natha/ Padmasambhava

----------


## Денис Нагомиров

There is also a very famous book on their oral teachings transcribed in volumes by one Bengali author, Promod Kumar Chattopadhaya known as "Tantravilashir Sadhusangha". If this voluminous book ever gets translated in English, people of the world will be able to recognise the basic stricture of Tantra. The Navanatha order is explained as the order of Nine (Nava) Nathas: 
1. Swayambhunatha aka Padmasambhava, the originator recognised as reincarnation of Adinatha and is sometimes so called. See Matsyendra Samhita published by Asiatic Society, Kolkata. That Swayambhunatha is no other than Padmasambhava, originator of Vajrayana and Kaula system has been established into the scholastic world of India in very recent times and my research papers are the maiden researches on this historical assertation and has been accepted within the volume of Bibliotheica Sikkim Himalayica, 1996, published by Research Institute of Tibetology. Now other researchers are also coming up with the same finding. Moreover, after archaeological discovery of Somapuri Vihar of Bangladesh in recent times, this is getting historically established. 
2. Matsyendranatha, aka Minapa, disciple of Swayambhunatha. 
3. Jalandharanatha, aka Jalandharipa, disciple of Matsyendranatha. 
4. Gorakshanatha, aka Gorakshapa, disciple of Matsyendranatha. Gorakshanatha, not being able to recognise the way of an Avadhuta, tried to rule over Matsyendranatha, and was later allowed only to be a Natha Guru of dakshinachara order under serious restraints. So, his tradition is known as Darshaninatha tradition, which means "Appearance of a Natha", but not a real Natha who is to be recognised as Aghoranatha, or "the Natha Beyond Illusion". 
5. Kanhanatha, aka Kanhipa, disciple of Jalandharanatha. 
6. Humkaranatha, disciple of Swayambhunatha. 
7. Vajragarbhanatha, disciple of Swayambhunatha. 
8. Trailokyanatha, aka Tilopa, Guru of Naropada, aka Naropa. 
9. Shantinatha, aka Shantipa, disciple of Naropa and the contemporary chancellor of Nalanda University http://forum.dharmanathi.ru/index.php/topic,3011.0.html

----------


## Денис Нагомиров

> Не являлся. Смотрите на сущность учений, а не на мифологию.


Это всё информация из той ссылки, там и другие источники приводят. Почитайте.

----------


## Tong Po

> Вопрос выбора исходной точки зрения: считать Три поворота продолжением друг друга, видеть доктринальное единство Дхармы от Тхеравады до Дзогчен - или считать, что весь буддизм есть преамбула к шиваизму.


*А кроме Вас никто так не считает.*

----------

Alex (28.08.2013), Ашвария (28.08.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вопрос выбора исходной точки зрения: считать Три поворота продолжением друг друга, видеть доктринальное единство Дхармы от Тхеравады до Дзогчен - или считать, что весь буддизм есть преамбула к шиваизму. Отрицая специфически-буддийские учения, больше нигде не встречающиеся.


Ага, а ещё есть такая исходная точка —видеть везде Бога, Атмана и субстанцию, даже там где её нет. Искажать буддийские учения таким восприятием вместо того, чтобы получить их в чистой линии передачи и реализовать. Изъян грязного сосуда называется.

----------

Tong Po (28.08.2013), Ашвария (28.08.2013), Джнянаваджра (28.08.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> *А кроме Вас никто так не считает.*


Здесь не считают.
В *ясный свет* некто поставляет ложные источники, потом их разносят по другим форумам.
Такое уже было, с1993до2003 среди кришнаитов, сам ДхармаПитаДжи прилетел и это дело прекратил.
А я-то думаю: откуда уважаемый Германн взял, что кроме натхов никто никому не даёт посвящений (из которых некоторые даже опубликованы в полной мере). А то новая секта. Понятно.

----------


## Германн

> Таранатха упоминает о том, что у некоего буддийского сиддха-йогина Анангаваджры, известного также как Горакшанатх, был ученик, которого звали Падмаваджра Сароруха. В своих трудах Шахидулах пишет, что это не кто иной, как сам Падмасамбхава, тот, который пришел в Тибет и принес дзогчен. Шахидулах отождествляет Сароруху и Падмасамбхаву, который основал 775 монастырей Самье. Вы по ходу даже по ссылке не перешли. Жаль, тогда разговаривать не о чем.


То, о чём Вы пишете, имеет значение для буддийской школы Джонанг - онтология которой не имеет качественных, принципиальных отличий от шиваитской. Это не ортодоксальный буддизм. А у буддийских йогинов могли быть разные ученики: если их линии эволюционировали в шиваитские школы, то произошла утрата Будда-Дхармы (философский шиваизм вышел из буддизма, благодаря Гаудападе, но это не делает шиваизм Будда-Дхармой). Имеет значение не исторический первоисточник, а философия школы на данный момент.

Если буддийская пустота - не дхарма, не субстанция, не скрывает за собой субстанцию, конечный онтологический принцип - то сущностью пустоты у натхов является Адинатх, реальный со своей стороны. Конечный онтологический принцип иной. Да, это не противоречит жентонг Долпопы-Таранатхи, но это недостоверный жентонг, библиотека критики которого ждёт своего перевода с тибетского.

Что же касается Джонанг, адепты этой школы вольны верить, во что им угодно. Ничуть не удивлюсь, если джонангпа официально признают натхов такими же учениками Будды, как они сами. Это их дело.

----------


## Германн

> Ага, а ещё есть такая исходная точка —видеть везде Бога, Атмана и субстанцию, даже там где её нет. Искажать буддийские учения таким восприятием вместо того, чтобы получить их в чистой линии передачи и реализовать. Изъян грязного сосуда называется.


Я могу ошибаться во всём: аргументируйте, посмотрим. Как защитник жентонг Долпопы-Таранатхи, не могли бы Вы сформулировать принципиальное, качественное отличие шуньи Джонанг от шуньи шайвов и натхов (теистических учений)? Если это у Вас получится, Вы окажетесь правы, а я буду неправ.

----------


## Германн

> There is also a very famous book on their oral teachings transcribed in volumes by one Bengali author, Promod Kumar Chattopadhaya known as "Tantravilashir Sadhusangha". If this voluminous book ever gets translated in English, people of the world will be able to recognise the basic stricture of Tantra. The Navanatha order is explained as the order of Nine (Nava) Nathas: 
> 1. Swayambhunatha aka Padmasambhava, the originator recognised as reincarnation of Adinatha and is sometimes so called. See Matsyendra Samhita published by Asiatic Society, Kolkata. That Swayambhunatha is no other than Padmasambhava, originator of Vajrayana and Kaula system has been established into the scholastic world of India in very recent times and my research papers are the maiden researches on this historical assertation and has been accepted within the volume of Bibliotheica Sikkim Himalayica, 1996, published by Research Institute of Tibetology. Now other researchers are also coming up with the same finding. Moreover, after archaeological discovery of Somapuri Vihar of Bangladesh in recent times, this is getting historically established. 
> 2. Matsyendranatha, aka Minapa, disciple of Swayambhunatha. 
> 3. Jalandharanatha, aka Jalandharipa, disciple of Matsyendranatha. 
> 4. Gorakshanatha, aka Gorakshapa, disciple of Matsyendranatha. Gorakshanatha, not being able to recognise the way of an Avadhuta, tried to rule over Matsyendranatha, and was later allowed only to be a Natha Guru of dakshinachara order under serious restraints. So, his tradition is known as Darshaninatha tradition, which means "Appearance of a Natha", but not a real Natha who is to be recognised as Aghoranatha, or "the Natha Beyond Illusion". 
> 5. Kanhanatha, aka Kanhipa, disciple of Jalandharanatha. 
> 6. Humkaranatha, disciple of Swayambhunatha. 
> 7. Vajragarbhanatha, disciple of Swayambhunatha. 
> 8. Trailokyanatha, aka Tilopa, Guru of Naropada, aka Naropa. 
> 9. Shantinatha, aka Shantipa, disciple of Naropa and the contemporary chancellor of Nalanda University http://forum.dharmanathi.ru/index.php/topic,3011.0.html


Насколько мне известно, научно-исторически натхи известны с 12 века. Следовательно, подобные генеалогии - предмет сугубой веры. Но может быть всякое. Весь философский шиваизм вышел из буддизма, что ж теперь. Это не Будда-Дхарма. Нет уникального, специфического для Учения Будды понимания пустотности.



> http://nathsociety.org/nava-natha/ Padmasambhava


Можно только приветствовать почитание небуддистами буддийских Учителей. Это создаёт благую кармическую связь с буддизмом. Заимствование из буддизма аутентичной шуньявады тоже можно лишь приветствовать: тольку кому она нужна, кроме буддистов и бонцев? Натхам нужны совсем другие концепции: конечный онтологический принцип не пустота, но Адинатх: т.е. Бог, реальный со своей стороны.

----------


## Ашвария

> Я могу ошибаться во всём: аргументируйте, посмотрим. Как защитник жентонг Долпопы-Таранатхи, не могли бы Вы сформулировать принципиальное, качественное отличие шуньи Джонанг от шуньи шайвов и натхов (теистических учений)? Если это у Вас получится, Вы окажетесь правы, а я буду неправ.


Это другая тема,
Германн. Те закрыли, Вы забыли  :Wink:

----------


## Германн

> Это другая тема,
> Германн. Те закрыли, Вы забыли


Мою правоту доказывает неспособность джонангпа ответить натху, показав различия между вероучением Джонанг и Натха-сампрадайи. Джонанг - это учение об Атмане (всеобщей субстанции), теистическая школа в рамках исторического буддизма. 
Настолько же теистическая, насколько учение Натхов: онтология не отличается принципиальным, качественным образом.

Если это не так - пусть джонангпа ответят Денису, чётко и внятно показав отличия вероучений.

----------


## Ашвария

> Насколько мне известно, научно-исторически натхи известны с 12 века. Следовательно, подобные генеалогии - предмет сугубой веры. Но может быть всякое. Весь философский шиваизм вышел из буддизма, что ж теперь. Это не Будда-Дхарма. Нет уникального, специфического для Учения Будды понимания пустотности.
> 
> Можно только приветствовать почитание небуддистами буддийских Учителей. Это создаёт благую кармическую связь с буддизмом. Заимствование из буддизма аутентичной шуньявады тоже можно лишь приветствовать: тольку кому она нужна, кроме буддистов и бонцев? Натхам нужны совсем другие концепции: конечный онтологический принцип не пустота, но Адинатх: т.е. Бог, реальный со своей стороны.


Однако...
Вы считаете записи с того форума по ссылке первоисточником, да??
Самый минимум, чтобы убедиться в обратном, - наберите в Гугле слово аГхори - и убедитесь, что они, эти люди, свидетельствовать в любом форуме аж никак не могут. Это к слову указанному топикстартером - якобы кто они сами.
Сомневаюсь, что о них в Индии слышали те, кого они вставили в преемственность своей традиции. Хотя спросить не помешает. Насчёт же 12 столетия, - нужно искать свидетельства не от них, а о них. С понятных причин.

----------


## Alex

Потроллю-ка я еще раз. Германн, у меня к вам пара вопросов:

1) Почему, на ваш взгляд, для обретения Плода необходимо придерживаться воззрения "онтологии бессубстратного процесса" и как конкретно мешает этому обретению "онтология всобщего субстрата"?
2) Чем отличается онтология буддизма в вашем понимании от онтологии материализма, также не признающей единого субстрата, а, напротив, утверждающей радикальный онтологический плюрализм — за элементарными частицами нет никакой единой "подложки"?
2а) Онтология материализма, если она отличается от буддийской (так, как вы ее понимаете) — это тоже частный случай теизма?

----------

Gakusei (28.08.2013), Tong Po (29.08.2013), Ашвария (28.08.2013), Карма Палджор (29.08.2013), Кузьмич (30.08.2013), Сергей Хос (28.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (29.08.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Мою правоту доказывает неспособность джонангпа ответить натху, показав различия между вероучением Джонанг и Натха-сампрадайи. Джонанг - это учение об Атмане (всеобщей субстанции), теистическая школа в рамках исторического буддизма. 
> Настолько же теистическая, насколько учение Натхов: онтология не отличается принципиальным, качественным образом.
> 
> Если это не так - пусть джонангпа ответят Денису, чётко и внятно показав отличия вероучений.


1. Прошу прощения, не знала шо Вы уже натх.
2. Раз Вы уже натх, то думаю, что с Денисом ужо как-нибудь сами объяснитесь.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я могу ошибаться во всём: аргументируйте, посмотрим. Как защитник жентонг Долпопы-Таранатхи, не могли бы Вы сформулировать принципиальное, качественное отличие шуньи Джонанг от шуньи шайвов и натхов (теистических учений)? Если это у Вас получится, Вы окажетесь правы, а я буду неправ.


«Принципиальное, качественное» отличие Джонанг от учения шайвов и натхов, полагаю, заключается в том, что в Джонанг нет Атмана или Шивы. Соответственно, Шунья Джонанг, хотя и обладает всей полнотой благих качеств, пуста от себя и пуста от иного.

----------

Tong Po (29.08.2013), Аурум (29.08.2013), Ашвария (29.08.2013), Германн (29.08.2013), Сергей Хос (29.08.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> «Принципиальное, качественное» отличие Джонанг от учения шайвов и натхов, полагаю, заключается в том, что в Джонанг нет Атмана или Шивы. Соответственно, Шунья Джонанг, хотя и обладает всей полнотой благих качеств, пуста от себя и пуста от иного.


как все просто, оказывается ))))

----------

Tong Po (29.08.2013), Аурум (29.08.2013), Карма Палджор (29.08.2013), Нико (29.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (31.08.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Потроллю-ка я еще раз. Германн, у меня к вам пара вопросов:
> 
> 1) Почему, на ваш взгляд, для обретения Плода необходимо придерживаться воззрения "онтологии бессубстратного процесса" и как конкретно мешает этому обретению "онтология всобщего субстрата"?


Правильное воззрение является необходимой частью практики, поскольку верные концепции обеспечивают правильное созерцание. Технология созерцания связана с мышлением, содержание мысли влияет на практику (это соответствует и когнитивной психологии). Я не хочу сказать, что пустота это концепт. Но интеллектуальное представление о пустоте позволяет настроиться на прямое, неконцептуальное освоение именно пустоты. Что человек знает, над тем он и работает в буддийской практике, то и осваивает напрямую в результате.




> 2) Чем отличается онтология буддизма в вашем понимании от онтологии материализма, также не признающей единого субстрата, а, напротив, утверждающей радикальный онтологический плюрализм — за элементарными частицами нет никакой единой "подложки"?


Конечно материализм признаёт единый субстрат - "материю", "энергию", "единое поле", "Природу". Элементарные частицы это абстракция для объяснения опытных результатов, в опыте же видны ряды чисел на экране ("частицы" - пакеты энергии). Энергия же представляется объективной, реальной со своей стороны, и напрямую человеком не познаваемой: это является предметом веры материалиста.




> 2а) Онтология материализма, если она отличается от буддийской (так, как вы ее понимаете) — это тоже частный случай теизма?


Это частный случай монизма, представления о единой субстанции. Она может считаться как духовной (осознающей), так и безжизненной (не осознающей). И оба эти взгляда плавно переходят один в другой (например, в нео-адвайте Рамеша Балсекара, где речь не о едином Сознании, но о единой Тотальности; или в системе Спинозы в понимании Эйнштейна). На философском уровне, теизм в форме спиритуалистического монизма и материализм - родные братья. В случае Альберта Эйнштейна, материалиста и механициста, это наиболее наглядно: он называл единую Природу "Богом в понимании Спинозы".

----------


## Германн

> «Принципиальное, качественное» отличие Джонанг от учения шайвов и натхов, полагаю, заключается в том, что в Джонанг нет Атмана или Шивы. Соответственно, Шунья Джонанг, хотя и обладает всей полнотой благих качеств, пуста от себя и пуста от иного.


Спасибо, Вы второй участник (кроме Alex) который предложил ответ. А в чём отличие "пустоты от иного" от того, что определяет Атман (Самосущее)? Будда-Природа в Джонанг (стоящая за пустыми от себя феноменами) пуста от иного: реальна сама по себе, безотносительно феноменов, и является их сущностью - насколько понял Долпопу. Точно такими же характеристиками обладает Парашива или Адинатх. Бог реален со своей стороны, безотносительно феноменов, стоит за ними, и является их сущностью с абсолютной точки зрения (т.е. конечным онтологическим принципом является не пустота - а Самосущее, пустое от иного).

----------


## Германн

> как все просто, оказывается ))))


"Пустота от иного" и есть "Атман" (Самосущее), по значению. Это почти синонимы, как мультяшные Дед Мороз и Санта Клаус: оттенки смысла различаются, фундаментальное значение одно и то же. В мультфильме нет Деда Мороза, но есть Санта Клаус. Не всё ли равно?

----------


## Германн

> Таранатха упоминает о том, что у некоего буддийского сиддха-йогина Анангаваджры, известного также как Горакшанатх, был ученик, которого звали Падмаваджра Сароруха. В своих трудах Шахидулах пишет, что это не кто иной, как сам Падмасамбхава, тот, который пришел в Тибет и принес дзогчен. Шахидулах отождествляет Сароруху и Падмасамбхаву, который основал 775 монастырей Самье. Вы по ходу даже по ссылке не перешли. Жаль, тогда разговаривать не о чем.


Есть переходные, промежуточные формы между буддизмом и шиваизмом. Со стороны шиваизма к буддизму примыкают Натхи, а к ним в рамках буддизма примыкает (неортодоксальная) школа Джонанг. Нет чёткой границы между Джонанг и Натха-сампрадайей: Таранатха одновременно был и буддистом, и натхом.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> "Пустота от иного" и есть "Атман" (Самосущее), по значению. Это почти синонимы, как мультяшные Дед Мороз и Санта Клаус: оттенки смысла различаются, фундаментальное значение одно и то же. В мультфильме нет Деда Мороза, но есть Санта Клаус. Не всё ли равно?


Я долго терпел, но языческое грозное божество Мороза сравнивать с каким-то Святым Николаем? "Не всё ли равно?!" Германн, вы определённо оскорбляете религиозные чувства.

----------

Tong Po (30.08.2013), Кузьмич (30.08.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Я долго терпел, но языческое грозное божество Мороза сравнивать с каким-то Святым Николаем? "Не всё ли равно?!" Германн, вы определённо оскорбляете религиозные чувства.


Пусть будет "утренняя звезда" и "вечерняя звезда". Смысл разный, а значение одно - Венера. Если говорить _о планетах_, не всё ли равно? (Если говорить о _мультиках_ в первом примере - тоже.)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Ну хорошо. Пусть будет "движущаяся утренняя звезда" и "движущаяся вечерняя звезда". Смысл разный, а значение одно - Венера. Если говорить _о планетах_, не всё ли равно? (Если говорить о _мультиках_, имхо - тоже.)


О планетах - может быть. О Пустоте - нет. Кроме того - сказали же вам, что Пустота джонанг обладает, по всей видимости, пустотой от себя, что автоматически выводит её из под определения "Атман".

----------

Tong Po (30.08.2013)

----------


## Германн

Пустота от иного - логически невозможна, если возможно осмысленное высказывание о _чём-то_, "пустом от иного". Словесное описание - нечто иное по отношению к описываемому предмету. И если есть какое-то соотношение, есть между ними связь (основа осмысленного разговора) - это _что-то_ уже относительно. Не пусто от иного. 

Другими словами, "не два" и "нети нети" применительно к Ниргуна Брахману логически невозможны как осмысленные высказывания. "О чём нельзя говорить, о том следует молчать" - Л. Витгенштейн. Такие учения, как адвайта, сами себе противоречат.

----------


## Германн

> О планетах - может быть. О Пустоте - нет. Кроме того - сказали же вам, что Пустота джонанг обладает, по всей видимости, пустотой от себя, что автоматически выводит её из под определения "Атман".


Для того, чтоб пустота обладала пустотой от себя, она должна проявляться (быть собой): быть дхармой. Разве пустота Джонанг это дхарма? "Пустота пустоты" же означает конечность пустоты как принципа: пустоту от продолжения онтологии чем-то ещё. Когда пустота - и точка. В Джонанг нет "пустоты пустоты", так как точка не ставится: конечной сущностью оказывается Будда-Природа, стоящая за пустыми дхармами. Точно так же, как Адинатх у Натхов.

----------


## Карма Палджор

Может всё же кто-нибудь прекратит этот поток? Или забавно читать безосновательные домыслы Балакирева?

----------

Aion (29.08.2013), Tong Po (30.08.2013), Ашвария (29.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (31.08.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> "Пустота от иного" и есть "Атман" (Самосущее), по значению.


Ну, тогда следует говорить не только о джонанг, а шире: категорию "пустота от иного" используют как минимум еще ньингма и кагью, называя линию, в которой это предается, махамадхьямакой.

Впрочем, думаю, и в гелуг можно найти отголоски этого. Вы, Герман, не зацикливайтесь так уж слишком на Большом ламриме. Кроме него Дже Цонкапа еще и Средний ламрим написал. И там вполне можно усмотреть гелугпинскую интерпретацию жентонга.
Дело в том, что в Ченмо пустота описывается с позиции Пути, а в Брингпа (Среднем) - с позиции Плода. А в буддийском дискурсе, как я уже указывал, нет "просто философии", но есть философия + дидактика. Поэтому при разных подходах к изложению описание может разительно меняться даже у одного автора. Так что, думаю, вас еще ждут самые неожиданные открытия. )))

----------

Lungrig (30.08.2013), Tong Po (30.08.2013), Карма Палджор (29.08.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Может всё же кто-нибудь прекратит этот поток? Или забавно читать безосновательные домыслы Балакирева?


Таких на Руси называли "однодум". Но зато как будит мысль!

----------

Джнянаваджра (30.08.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Таких на Руси называли "однодум". Но зато как будит мысль!


Уже не будит  :Smilie:  Как-то не до него

----------


## Кузьмич

> Я долго терпел, но языческое грозное божество Мороза сравнивать с каким-то Святым Николаем? "Не всё ли равно?!" Германн, вы определённо оскорбляете религиозные чувства.


Между ними - принципиальное, качественное различие! Так победим!!

----------

Джнянаваджра (30.08.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Правильное воззрение является необходимой частью практики, поскольку верные концепции обеспечивают правильное созерцание. Технология созерцания связана с мышлением, содержание мысли влияет на практику (это соответствует и когнитивной психологии). Я не хочу сказать, что пустота это концепт. Но интеллектуальное представление о пустоте позволяет настроиться на прямое, неконцептуальное освоение именно пустоты. Что человек знает, над тем он и работает в буддийской практике, то и осваивает напрямую в результате.
> 
> 
> Конечно материализм признаёт единый субстрат - "материю", "энергию", "единое поле", "Природу". Элементарные частицы это абстракция для объяснения опытных результатов, в опыте же видны ряды чисел на экране ("частицы" - пакеты энергии). Энергия же представляется объективной, реальной со своей стороны, и напрямую человеком не познаваемой: это является предметом веры материалиста.
> 
> 
> Это частный случай монизма, представления о единой субстанции. Она может считаться как духовной (осознающей), так и безжизненной (не осознающей). И оба эти взгляда плавно переходят один в другой (например, в нео-адвайте Рамеша Балсекара, где речь не о едином Сознании, но о единой Тотальности; или в системе Спинозы в понимании Эйнштейна). На философском уровне, теизм в форме спиритуалистического монизма и материализм - родные братья. В случае Альберта Эйнштейна, материалиста и механициста, это наиболее наглядно: он называл единую Природу "Богом в понимании Спинозы".


О Шива(Кришна, Кали, Аллах, Кецатлькоатль и т.д.)!!! Какой же бред!!!!! Германн - НЕ ЛЕЗТЕ ХОТЯ БЫ В НАУКУ!!! Это явно не Ваше. Впорочем как и философия.

----------


## Alex

А что тут, собственно, непонятно? Любая религия, философия, и даже научная теория, кроме труъ-буддизма — это частный случай теизма. Иудаизм, джайнизм, шактизм, жентонг, марксизм, стандартная модель — всё это, оказывается, про боженьку.

----------

Tong Po (30.08.2013), Дмитрий Аверьянов (30.08.2013), Ондрий (30.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (31.08.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> А что тут, собственно, непонятно? Любая религия, философия, и даже научная теория, кроме труъ-буддизма — это частный случай теизма. Иудаизм, джайнизм, шактизм, жентонг, марксизм, стандартная модель — всё это, оказывается, про боженьку.


Да понятно всё. Давно уже. И термины этому, думаю, специальные медицинские есть...

----------

Карма Палджор (30.08.2013), Кузьмич (30.08.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Да понятно всё. Давно уже. И термины этому, думаю, специальные медицинские есть...


Тонг по. Это жестоко. Нельзя же так сразу. Надо Германна хотя бы подготовить как в том анекдоте

----------

Tong Po (30.08.2013), Ашвария (30.08.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Тонг по. Это жестоко. Нельзя же так сразу. Надо Германна хотя бы подготовить как в том анекдоте


Так уже было же предположение. Сверхценная идея с риском перехода в параноический синдром

----------

Tong Po (30.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (31.08.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Так уже было же предположение. Сверхценная идея с риском перехода в параноический синдром


А тут как бы и придумывать нечего. С учетом цикличности активности Германна всё еще веселее. И запущено по самое нехочу. 
Да и риска никакого нет. Переход уже совершен. 
Хотя это конечно печально

----------


## sergey

Люди, если Германн и пишет что-то, что вам не нравится, то это не повод обсуждать его личность, со злобными насмешками. Во всяком случае это нарушает правила БФ: 



> 4.7. На форуме запрещено переводить дискуссию на обсуждение личных качеств собеседника.


.

----------

Aion (30.08.2013), Alex (30.08.2013), Pema Sonam (30.08.2013), Vladiimir (30.08.2013), Дечен Намдрол (30.08.2013), Дмитрий Аверьянов (30.08.2013), Сергей Хос (30.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (31.08.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Люди, не превращайтесь в зверей. Если Германн и пишет что-то, что вам не нравится, то это не повод обсуждать его личность, со злобными насмешками. Во всяком случае это нарушает правила БФ: 
> .


На форуме есть и другие вещи, которые Германн легко нарушает (к слову сказать - обсуждение собеседников у него также присутствует)
Например:
3.3. Не допускается необоснованная критика наставников и учителей Дхармы. 
4.5. В сообщении, посвященном обсуждению того или иного положения Учения лучше указывать, какую точку зрения Вы излагаете — свою или авторитетную. В последнем случае необходимо указать источник (большинство ссылок Германна, уже и на других форумах - на себя)
4.6. Излагая личную точку зрения — воздержитесь от категоричности и поучающего тона в адрес других участников.
4.22. На форуме не принято терпеть присутствие лиц, регулярно путающих, что принято, а что не принято.
4.23. На форуме запрещена личная дискуссия либо дискуссия в форме чата между участниками, не несущая пользы другим участникам форума (флейм), увод темы от первоначального содержания и другие бессмысленные по отношению к содержанию темы сообщения (флуд). Запрещено излишнее цитирование. Степень флуда и пользы сообщений (цитирования) определяет модератор.

Ну и до кучи и в 4.7 отмечен.

----------

Tong Po (30.08.2013), Ашвария (30.08.2013)

----------


## Германн

> А что тут, собственно, непонятно? Любая религия, философия, и даже научная теория, кроме труъ-буддизма — это частный случай теизма. Иудаизм, джайнизм, шактизм, жентонг, марксизм, стандартная модель — всё это, оказывается, про боженьку.


Теистический монизм (адвайта, суфизм, неоплатонизм и т.д.) и материалистический монизм - две версии учения о всеобщей субстанции. Взаимный переход этих воззрений можно увидеть на примере лекций Асмуса по античной философии. У Спинозы Бог  трудно отличим от единой Природы: можно трактовать его систему теистически, а можно материалистически (как Эйнштейн). Но универсальная субстанция - сущность такой онтологии - остаётся на месте.

----------


## Германн

> О планетах - может быть. О Пустоте - нет. Кроме того - сказали же вам, что Пустота джонанг обладает, по всей видимости, пустотой от себя, что автоматически выводит её из под определения "Атман".


1. Пустотой от себя обладают дхармы (они проявляются, но субстанции "себя" не имеют). Пустота - не одна из дхарм, чтоб характеризовать её подобным образом. 

2. Если же речь о "пустоте пустоты", о том что пустота не обладает сущностью - это отрицание того, что сама пустота является субстанцией; и отрицание того, что за пустотой скрывается субстанция. Утверждение пустоты в качестве конечного онтологического принципа, в качестве наиглубочайшей сущности, глубже которой ничего больше не найти. Кадаг (пустота мадхьямака-прасангики) не скрывает за собой больше нечего, описание заканчивается на пустоте. Йермэд, лхундруб, кадаг: и всё, на кадаг-пустоте онтология закончена. 

Пустота Джонанг не такова. Она не является конечным принципом. За пустыми феноменами в Джонанг скрывается всеобщая субстанция, Сущность: только благодаря которой феномены (дхармы) и возможны. "Пустота от иного" - это реальность со своей стороны, в которой нет ничего, кроме этой Сущности. Самоизолированная, отдельная, безотносительная к остальным вещам (к "иному") природа: нет ничего "иного", а эта глубинная Сущность во всей полноте своего совершенства - есть. 

Тем самым, пустота ("пустота от себя") заменяется майей. Это вообще не "пустота" в буддийском понимании: "рантонг" не соответствует шуньяте Гелуг. Это не подобие иллюзии, как конечный и универсальный онтологический принцип (когда все дхаммы анатта в Тхераваде; когда сансара и нирвана одинаково пусты у Нагарджуны) - а суженный только для объяснения сансары принцип, полная иллюзорность дхарм сансары. При том, что реальность им придаёт всеобщая, и не пустая от себя, Сущность - "Будда-Природа", стоящая за дхармами.

Слова о "пустоте" как бы буддийские - но значение терминов точно такое же, как в шиваизме. "Пустота от иного" = Самобытие. "Пустота от себя" = полная иллюзорность, возможная только благодаря скрытому в глубинах феноменального Самобытию. Это вообще не мадхьямака, не срединный взгляд, а утверждение крайности существования. Учение об Атмане-Самобытии, о Сущности - вместо пустоты! - как о конечном онтологическом принципе.

----------


## Tong Po

> 1. Пустотой от себя обладают дхармы (они проявляются, но субстанции "себя" не имеют). Пустота - не одна из дхарм, чтоб характеризовать её подобным образом. 
> 
> 2. Если же речь о "пустоте пустоты", о том что пустота не обладает сущностью - это отрицание того, что сама пустота является субстанцией; и отрицание того, что за пустотой скрывается субстанция. Утверждение пустоты в качестве конечного онтологического принципа, в качестве наиглубочайшей сущности, глубже которой ничего больше не найти. Кадаг (пустота мадхьямака-прасангики) не скрывает за собой больше нечего, описание заканчивается на пустоте. Йермэд, лхундруб, кадаг: и всё, на кадаг-пустоте онтология закончена. 
> 
> Пустота Джонанг не такова. Она не является конечным принципом. За пустыми феноменами в Джонанг скрывается всеобщая субстанция, Сущность: только благодаря которой феномены (дхармы) и возможны. "Пустота от иного" - это реальность со своей стороны, в которой нет ничего, кроме этой Сущности. Самоизолированная, отдельная, безотносительная к остальным вещам (к "иному") природа: нет ничего "иного", а эта глубинная Сущность во всей полноте своего совершенства - есть. 
> 
> Тем самым, пустота ("пустота от себя") заменяется майей. Это вообще не "пустота" в буддийском понимании: "рантонг" не соответствует шуньяте Гелуг. Это не подобие иллюзии, как конечный и универсальный онтологический принцип (когда все дхаммы анатта в Тхераваде; когда сансара и нирвана одинаково пусты у Нагарджуны) - а суженный только для объяснения сансары принцип, полная иллюзорность дхарм сансары. При том, что реальность им придаёт всеобщая, и не пустая от себя, Сущность - "Будда-Природа", стоящая за дхармами.
> 
> Слова о "пустоте" как бы буддийские - но значение терминов точно такое же, как в шиваизме. "Пустота от иного" = Самобытие. "Пустота от себя" = полная иллюзорность, возможная только благодаря скрытому в глубинах феноменального Самобытию. Это вообще не мадхьямака, не срединный взгляд, а утверждение крайности существования. Учение об Атмане-Самобытии, о Сущности - вместо пустоты! - как о конечном онтологическом принципе.


Германн, Вы всех уже достали!!! Успокойтесь, мы все (кто не фанат нескольких строчек из Ламрим Ченмо) - теисты и шиваиты, но в обществе нас принято считать буддистами тибетской и дальневосточной традиций. Так что делайте свои предъявы обществу, а не нам. А нас, теистов, криптошактов и криптошиваитов, оставьте в покое. Мы все сольёмся с Субстанцией, а Вы - идите... в пустоту.

----------


## Германн

> Ну, тогда следует говорить не только о джонанг, а шире: категорию "пустота от иного" используют как минимум еще ньингма и кагью, называя линию, в которой это предается, махамадхьямакой.


Кроме недостоверного жентонг Долпопы-Таранатхи есть достоверный жентонг (уже была цитата из Е.С. Далай-Ламы со ссылкой на Дилго Кхьенце Ринпоче). Терминология великого философа Долпопы получала, кроме прочего, и специфически буддийское значение. Дело ведь не в словах.

----------


## Tong Po

> Кроме недостоверного жентонг Долпопы-Таранатхи есть достоверный жентонг (уже была цитата из Е.С. Далай-Ламы со ссылкой на Дилго Кхьенце Ринпоче). Терминология великого философа Долпопы получала, кроме прочего, и специфически буддийское значение. Дело ведь не в словах.


Жентонг в Кагью ничем принципиально не отличен от изложения Таранатхи. Ну а о дальневосточных школах я уж и вообще молчу - там в некоторых трактатах напрямую употребляется слово "ти" (дословно - "тело", субстанция)  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Германн

Любое учение о замкнутом на себя абсолютном бытии - в котором нет ничего иного - внутренне противоречиво. Потому что описание всегда является чем-то иным по отношению к описываемому. Если для Сущности нет ничего иного, нет и связи, нет её отношения к описанию. Осмысленное учение о самобытии, по этой причине, логически невозможно. (Если описание имеет отношение к Сущности только по причине того, что ничего кроме Сущности нет, любые учения будут равнозначны. Если же описание тождественно Сущности, то она редуцируется к описанию: Сущность оказывается только словами о себе.)

Жентонг Долпопы-Таранатхи внутренне противоречив.
Кроме того, что по значению онтологии он совпадает с шиваизмом (суфизмом, каббалой, неоплатонизмом, даосизмом).

В ортодоксальном же буддизме нет таких противоречий, и аутентичная шуньявада не имеет эквивалентов в других учениях.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Жентонг Долпопы-Таранатхи внутренне противоречив.
> Кроме того, что по значению онтологии он совпадает с шиваизмом (суфизмом, каббалой, неоплатонизмом, даосизмом).


Вот что-то не заметил там противоречий. Всё достаточно логично.




> В ортодоксальном же буддизме нет таких противоречий, и аутентичная шуньявада не имеет эквивалентов в других учениях.


С учетом того, что про внешние предметы вы сможете говорить очень мало, то ваши представления о шунье у внешних явлений - умственные приписки.

for Tong po: а может таки не в пустоту, а в сад?

----------


## Tong Po

> for Tong po: а может таки не в пустоту, а в сад?


Я бы даже по-другому сказал, но, во-первых, невежливо (хотя... :Wink: ), во-вторых - противоречит правилам форума...

Ну Вы поняли :Wink:

----------

Карма Палджор (30.08.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Жентонг Долпопы-Таранатхи внутренне противоречив.
> Кроме того, что по значению онтологии он совпадает с шиваизмом (суфизмом, каббалой, неоплатонизмом, даосизмом).
> 
> .


Пишет человек, *НИКОГДА НЕИЗУЧАВШИЙ НИКАКОЙ ЖЕНТОНГ.*

И какова цена этому заявлению? *НОЛЬ.*

----------

Аурум (30.08.2013), Карма Палджор (30.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (31.08.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Любое учение о замкнутом на себя абсолютном бытии - в котором нет ничего иного - внутренне противоречиво. Потому что описание всегда является чем-то иным по отношению к описываемому.


Ну так в этом смысле и "ортодоксальный" буддизм противоречив: описание пустоты всегда иное по отношению к пустоте, поскольку ее собственная сущность невыразима. Впрочем, это касается и всех дхарм - этом один из главных посылов Праджняпарамиты.

----------

Джнянаваджра (30.08.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Нельзя же так сразу. Надо Германна хотя бы подготовить как в том анекдоте


Есть подготовить Германна  :Wink: 
Уважаемый @*Германн*
Согласны ли Вы со следующими утверждениями:
1. Атма - это субстанция сознания (читты)
2. Сверхъестественные силы являются покровом, наброшенным незнанием
3. Чистое сознание, которое обладает абсолютной свободой в познавании и действии - природа Реальности
4. Четвёртое состояние сознания должно течь как непрерывный поток масла в трёх состояниях (бодрствования, сна и глубокого сна.
???
[[уважаемым умным участникам Буддийского форума просьба не подсказывать откудова это]]

----------


## Сергей Хос

Кстати:

Какая метафизика стоит за утверждением Ратнакирти о том, что хотя на уровне эмпирической/относительной истины другие сознания/континуумы существуют, но на уровне абсолютной истины их нет? Сам Ратнакирти этого не говорит, избегая, как и все буддисты, метафизических заявлений, но на основании наших знаний о позднем махаянском буддизме и различных намеков, содержащихся в позднемахаянских текстах, можно предположить, что Ратнакирти является приверженцем своеобразного трансцендентального солипсизма, практически тождественного монизму брахманистской адвайта-веданты: поистине существует только одно абсолютное сознание, иллюзорно являющее себя себе самому в виде множества эмпирических субъектов-сознаний с коррелирующими им переживаниями “внешнего” мира. Аналоги можно найти и в современном Ратнакирти кашмирском шиваизме; его теоретики (такие, как Абхинавагупта) утверждали, что единое абсолютное Я (Атман) полагает себя в виде множества душ (джива), каждая из которых переживает свой собственный мир, но вместе эти миры образуют единую согласованную относительную реальность. Подобного рода воззрения характерны не только для индийских учений. Так, иранский суфийский мыслитель XIV в. шиит Хайдар Амули избрал такой образ для выражения аналогичной идеи: на столе стоит одна свеча, но она отражается во множестве зеркал. Реальна только одна свеча, все остальные – лишь видимость.
http://solipsism.ru/biblioteka/ea-to...v-o-solipsizme

)))))

----------

Aion (31.08.2013), Pema Sonam (31.08.2013), Ашвария (31.08.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

Параллели можно и даже желательно видеть. А тождественности не будет. Потому что взгляд воззрений этих с разных сторон в этих Школах. Можно сказать, *по ту сторону сущности*. Правда. Это сложно объяснить. Это такой способ познавания и отношения к познаваемому. А Пустота одна и та же, конечно. Как бы кто её ни называл. Даже *Космическая суперполнота* (это дословно и точно).

----------


## Кузьмич

Германн, чем точить на форуме лясы, например, сняли бы профессионально мультфильм что ли. 
 "Про неправильный жентонг и придуманный рангтонг", например.

----------

Aion (31.08.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Германн, чем точить на форуме лясы, например, сняли бы профессионально мультфильм что ли. 
>  "Про неправильный жентонг и придуманный рангтонг", например.


Так снят же уже ж.  :Smilie: 
Там неправильные жентонжжжики, как говорит ГерманПух, делают неправильный мёд. А *Мёд если есть - то его сразу нет*. Опять же мёд ассоциируется с пустотой. Тем более, шо у Германна пустота ассоциируется с субстанцией, вот. А рантонгов шарик у его проблемы вызывает.

----------

Aion (31.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (31.08.2013)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Так снят же уже ж. 
> Там неправильные жентонжжжики, как говорит ГерманПух, делают неправильный мёд. А *Мёд если есть - то его сразу нет*. Опять же мёд ассоциируется с пустотой. Тем более, шо у Германна пустота ассоциируется с субстанцией, вот. А рантонгов шарик у его проблемы вызывает.


Тады вторую часть. В 3D, для наглядности истинных воззрений.
А в целом, Пух был прав. Сожрать мед, и дело с концом. Для того и мед ведь, да? Чего о нем спорить...

----------

Aion (31.08.2013)

----------


## Денис Нагомиров

> Кстати:
> 
> Какая метафизика стоит за утверждением Ратнакирти о том, что хотя на уровне эмпирической/относительной истины другие сознания/континуумы существуют, но на уровне абсолютной истины их нет? Сам Ратнакирти этого не говорит, избегая, как и все буддисты, метафизических заявлений, но на основании наших знаний о позднем махаянском буддизме и различных намеков, содержащихся в позднемахаянских текстах, можно предположить, что Ратнакирти является приверженцем своеобразного трансцендентального солипсизма, практически тождественного монизму брахманистской адвайта-веданты: поистине существует только одно абсолютное сознание, иллюзорно являющее себя себе самому в виде множества эмпирических субъектов-сознаний с коррелирующими им переживаниями “внешнего” мира. Аналоги можно найти и в современном Ратнакирти кашмирском шиваизме; его теоретики (такие, как Абхинавагупта) утверждали, что единое абсолютное Я (Атман) полагает себя в виде множества душ (джива), каждая из которых переживает свой собственный мир, но вместе эти миры образуют единую согласованную относительную реальность. Подобного рода воззрения характерны не только для индийских учений. Так, иранский суфийский мыслитель XIV в. шиит Хайдар Амули избрал такой образ для выражения аналогичной идеи: на столе стоит одна свеча, но она отражается во множестве зеркал. Реальна только одна свеча, все остальные – лишь видимость.
> http://solipsism.ru/biblioteka/ea-to...v-o-solipsizme)))))


Татхагатагарбха – зародыш состояния Будды в каждом живом существе, и субстратное *абсолютное сознание, объемлющее всё*, в том числе и адские миры-Единый Ум (экачитта), главное и где бы то ни было, необходимо распознать истинную реальность (но здесь надо правильно понимать, не как объемлющий Абсолют, или как субстанционарность, а как то что любое разумное существо может реализовать потенциал пробуждения, наверное так, у Лонгченпы в Драгоценной Сокровищнице Дхармадхату написано следующее: Основа всего возникающего  пустотна по своей сущности и непрерывна по природе. *Она не является чем-либо вообще,  выражаясь в чём угодно*). Будда Шакьямуни после обретения пробуждения пребывал в самадхи «морского отражения», где он увидел весь мир как абсолютное единство бесконечного Ума. Свое видение Будда изложил в Аватамсака-сутре, а потом в виде Лотосовой сутры. А в комментарии Хань Шаня на Сутру Сердца Праджняпарамиты следующее сказано: Так как истинная пустота праджни подобна огромному круглому зеркалу, все иллюзорные формы подобны изображению в зеркале. Если он только поймет что изображения не отдельны от зеркала, тогда он узнает что пустота не отличена от формы.

----------


## Германн

> Ну так в этом смысле и "ортодоксальный" буддизм противоречив: описание пустоты всегда иное по отношению к пустоте, поскольку ее собственная сущность невыразима. Впрочем, это касается и всех дхарм - этом один из главных посылов Праджняпарамиты.


Пустота пуста от того, чтоб быть субстанцией (либо её прикрытием): она пуста не от соотношения с адекватным её описанием. Если б не было правильных определений шуньяты, невозможно было бы наладить правильное созерцание. (Пустота не одна из дхарм, но состояние всех дхарм.)

----------


## Германн

> Кстати:
> 
> Какая метафизика стоит за утверждением Ратнакирти о том, что хотя на уровне эмпирической/относительной истины другие сознания/континуумы существуют, но на уровне абсолютной истины их нет? *Сам Ратнакирти этого не говорит*  http://solipsism.ru/biblioteka/ea-to...v-o-solipsizme


... вот и не нужно было за него додумывать  :Smilie: 

"Но всё-таки, три Тела Будд - одно или разные? Подобно тому как пространство и природа пространства не существуют как нечто, где что-либо выделяется, так и в незагрязнённом пространстве дхарм не бывает разных Будд. Однако, поскольку все Будды, будучи прежде каждый отдельным существом, возникли благодаря практике Бодхисаттвы, которую каждый совершал отдельно, поэтому они не являются и одинаковыми. В "Украшении" говорится: "Будды в незагрязнённом пространстве дхарм *не имеют тела, подобного пространству*, но пробуждение является следствием прежних тел, *поэтому Будд* - ни один и *ни много*. Однако бытует и такое мнение, что Дхармакая Будды одна, и Самбхогакая одна, тогда же как деятельность Нирманакаи на благо существ, поскольку является следствием прошлых благопожеланий, разнообразна" Джамгон Конгтрул - стр. 152-153 в книге "О различении сознания и изначального осознавания. О сущности Татхагаты" (комментарий к трактату Третьего Кармапы).

Второе мнение приводит к множеству противоречий.

----------


## Германн

Жентонг школы Кагью не похож на философию Долпопы. Разница в конкретизации предмета отрицания - в отсутствии необоснованного расширения того, что именно исключает пустота. 

*Природа Будды в жентонг школы Кагью пуста не от "всего другого кроме своей собственной сущностной природы" - но от глубоко укоренившегося двойственного восприятия и концептуализации*.

Комментарий Джамгон Конгтрула к Третьему Кармапе: 
"Итак, все чувствующие существа изначально по своей природе являются именно Буддами - свободными от концептуальных умопостроений и естественно присутствующими. Но, тем не менее, эта природа скрыта случайными загрязнениями двойственного восприятия. Если эти самые завесы умело удалить при помощи методов, Основа становится явной (проявленной) и называются Буддами" (Третий Кармапа "О различении сознания и изначального осознавания. О сущности Татхагаты" изд. Шечен, Ганга 2008 - стр. 172-173.)

Что же касается сущности Природы Будды, в жентонг Кагью пустота остаётся конечным онтологическим принципом, не замещается всеобщей субстанцией: 

Комментарий Джамгон Конгтрула к Третьему Кармапе:  
"Все дхармы-явления, которые входят в категорию сансары и нирваны, в абсолютном смысле являются пустотой, вне каких бы то ни было концептуальных крайностей (...) В "Полном собрании сущности изначального осознавания" так же говорится: "Абсолютная истина - это свобода от всех воспринимаемых (двойственно) характеристик, (способ) её пребывания - это 18 пустотностей" (...) Так же и видимость, что воспринимается как относительная истина, неотделима от пустоты - абсолютной истины, а стало быть они не существуют порознь" (стр. 80-82)

Природа Будды в жентонг Кагью это ясный свет как состояние всех дхарм, начала не имеющее и в нирване не прекращающееся - но не стоящее за дхармами. Сущность ясного света - пустота от самобытия, никак не Самобытие (не пустота от всего иного, кроме себя).

В "Кратком изложении воззрения Наропы" также сказано: "То же самое самоосознавание, свободное от концепций, будучи видимым - пусто, и будучи пустым - видимо. Поэтому видимость и пустота нераздельны. Например, как Луна в воде" (стр. 83)

Везде идёт речь именно о пустоте *от двойственных концептуализации и восприятия*. Онтологически, нет противоречий с прасангикой Гелуг: пустота остаётся на месте. Есть второстепенные различия с ней в вопросе самоосознания, классификации сознаний и т.д.

----------


## Tong Po

> Жентонг школы Кагью не похож на философию Долпопы. Разница в конкретизации предмета отрицания - в отсутствии необоснованного расширения того, что именно исключает пустота. 
> 
> *Природа Будды в жентонг школы Кагью пуста не от "всего другого кроме своей собственной сущностной природы" - но от глубоко укоренившегося двойственного восприятия и концептуализации*.
> 
> Комментарий Джамгон Конгтрула к Третьему Кармапе: 
> "Итак, все чувствующие существа изначально по своей природе являются именно Буддами - свободными от концептуальных умопостроений и естественно присутствующими. Но, тем не менее, эта природа скрыта случайными загрязнениями двойственного восприятия. Если эти самые завесы умело удалить при помощи методов, Основа становится явной (проявленной) и называются Буддами" (Третий Кармапа "О различении сознания и изначального осознавания. О сущности Татхагаты" изд. Шечен, Ганга 2008 - стр. 172-173.)
> 
> Что же касается сущности Природы Будды, в жентонг Кагью пустота остаётся конечным онтологическим принципом, не замещается всеобщей субстанцией: 
> 
> ...



Как и в Джонанг, собственно. За дхармами нечто видится только Германну. Хотя самих дхарм он и не видит.

----------

Ашвария (31.08.2013)

----------


## Германн

Если кратко сформулировать разницу.

Недостоверный жентонг: Будда-Природа пуста от всего, кроме себя самой.
Достоверный жентонг: Будда-Природа пуста от двойственных восприятия и концептуализации.

Попытаюсь сформулировать суть.

Смысл достоверного жентонга в том, что дхармы - порядок вещей. И порядок вещей, дхармата, один и тот же: будь это дхармы сансары или же нирваны. Двойственные восприятие и концептуализация не повреждают порядок вещей: как были дхармы, так и останутся дхармы. Для того же, чтобы перейти от сансары к нирване, нужно понять и освоить ясный свет, дхармадхату: то, что делает дхармы дхармами, способ их проявления. 

Пустота дхарм от самобытия остаётся окончательным принципом: ни пустота, ни ясный свет не превращаются в Сущность, реальную со своей стороны (пустую от всего, кроме Себя) - и такая Сущность не занимает место глубочайшего состояния, несубстанциональной пустоты.

Недостоверный жентонг превращает ясный свет из способа дхарм быть дхармами в их субстрат, реальный со своей стороны - поставив ясный свет на место пустоты, на место отрицания субстрата.

----------


## Tong Po

> Если кратко сформулировать разницу.
> 
> Недостоверный жентонг: Будда-Природа пуста от всего, кроме себя самой.
> Достоверный жентонг: Будда-Природа пуста от двойственных восприятия и концептуализации.
> 
> Попытаюсь сформулировать суть.
> 
> Смысл достоверного жентонга в том, что дхармы - порядок вещей. И порядок вещей, дхармата, один и тот же: будь это дхармы сансары или же нирваны. Двойственные восприятие и концептуализация не повреждают порядок вещей: как были дхармы, так и останутся дхармы. Для того же, чтобы перейти от сансары к нирване, нужно понять и освоить ясный свет, дхармадхату: то, что делает дхармы дхармами, способ их проявления. 
> 
> ...


Вы неправы. Изучайте Абхидхарму. Да и вообще - начните с сутр. С ПК.

----------

Ашвария (31.08.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Вы неправы. Изучайте Абхидхарму. Да и вообще - начните с сутр. С ПК.


Будда-Природа в Джонанг стоит за дхармами, как океан стоит за волнами. Будда-Природа их субстрат:  субстанция, реальная со своей стороны (как океан реален самостоятельно от волн). 

В жентонг Кагью нет такого овеществления Будда-Природы. Ясный Свет остаётся пустым от самобытия, и не становится самостоятельной от дхарм реальной сущностью.

Здесь прозвучал вопрос:




> В Тхераваде, насколько я понял, взгляд на дхаммы реален и дхамма Ниббаны реальна, и мне просто было бы интересно узнать есть ли параллели с воззрением Жентонг?!В реальности нирванической дхармы в Тхераваде, лично я вижу параллель с необусловленной, неизменной и вечной Будда-природой, присущей всем живым существам, которая реальна и свободна от всякой обусловленности, пустой от всего, кроме себя самой.


И был ответ: 




> Примерно так. Естественное состояние свободно от всего обусловленного. Разумеется и от субстанциональности (которую странным образом смог узреть Германн) тоже


Значит, Будда-Природу по Джонанг можно представить даже как элемент (как вечную, неизменную дхамму Ниббана у Zom) - как объективно реальную сущность. "Примерно так".

Ни ясный свет, дхармадхату; ни дхармата Кагью - *не дхарма*, *не* объективный *элемент*. Нельзя поставить в один ряд с Ниббаной Zom. "Всепронизывающую сущность" Долпопы - можно. (В отличие от объективно реальной дхаммы "Ниббана" Zom, объективно реальная "Сущность" Долпопы имманентна дхармам сансары. Обе сущности не пусты: атта, атман.)

----------


## Tong Po

> Будда-Природа в Джонанг стоит за дхармами, как океан стоит за волнами. Будда-Природа их субстрат:  субстанция, реальная со своей стороны (как океан реален самостоятельно от волн). 
> 
> В жентонг Кагью нет такого овеществления Будда-Природы. Ясный Свет остаётся пустым от самобытия, и не становится самостоятельной от дхарм реальной сущностью.
> 
> Здесь прозвучал вопрос:
> 
> 
> 
> И был ответ: 
> ...


См. мой предыдущий пост. Что такое "реальный элемент" мне неведомо. Что такое дхарма - неведомо Вам. Так что реализуйте Дхармачакра-правартанна сутру лучше. Потом поделитесь впечатлениями.

----------


## Германн

> См. мой предыдущий пост. Что такое "реальный элемент" мне неведомо. Что такое дхарма - неведомо Вам. Так что реализуйте Дхармачакра-правартанна сутру лучше. Потом поделитесь впечатлениями.


Совпадение учений Джонанг и Адвайты: http://www.advayta.org/item/000001/?id=36
"Учение Долпопы приблизило Буддизм к Веданте и традиции гималайских йогов. Это не устраивало ортодоксальных буддистов в Тибете, в особенности консервативную школу Гелугпа, которая начала формироваться вскоре после смерти Долпопы." 
Адвайтисты прекрасно понимают, что к чему.

----------


## Tong Po

> Совпадение Джонанг и Адвайты: http://www.advayta.org/item/000001/?id=36
> "Учение Долпопы приблизило Буддизм к Веданте и традиции гималайских йогов. Это не устраивало ортодоксальных буддистов в Тибете, в особенности консервативную школу Гелугпа, которая начала формироваться вскоре после смерти Долпопы." 
> Адвайтисты прекрасно понимают, что к чему.


Да только вот это Шанкару называли скрытым буддистом, а не не Долпопу- скрытым хинду. Да Вы ж сами не так давно доказывали, что вся адвайта и индуистская тантра заимствованы из буддизма. Чё изменилось?

З.Ы. И адвайтисты вряд ли понимают что к чему, потому что как и Вы начитались отрывков из обрывков - не более.

----------


## Германн

> Да только вот это Шанкару называли скрытым буддистом, а не не Долпопу- скрытым хинду. Да Вы ж сами не так давно доказывали, что вся адвайта и индуистская тантра заимствованы из буддизма. Чё изменилось?


Точно так же, как Гаудапада создал адвайту, отталкиваясь от буддизма - Долпопа создал в рамках буддизма жентонг. Оба переосмыслили ортодоксальное буддийское учение, поставив всеобщую субстанцию на место  пустоты. 

Торчинов считал скудность критики адвайты аргументом в пользу её буддийскости: но её функцию, как оппонента ортодоксии, выполнил жентонг. Буддийской философии от этого была большая  польза.

Разнообразие прекрасно. 
Пусть каждый верит в то, что ему ближе.

----------


## Tong Po

> Точно так же, как Гаудапада создал адвайту, отталкиваясь от буддизма - Долпопа создал в рамках буддизма жентонг. Оба переосмыслили ортодоксальное буддийское учение, поставив всеобщую субстанцию на место  пустоты. 
> 
> Торчинов считал скудность критики адвайты аргументом в пользу её буддийскости: но её функцию, как оппонента ортодоксии, выполнил жентонг. Буддийской философии от этого была большая  польза.
> 
> Разнообразие прекрасно. 
> Пусть каждый верит в то, что ему ближе.


Германн, да когда ж Вы уясните себе, что Гелуг (к тому же в Вашем понимании) далеко не единственная школа буддизма, далеко не самая старая, далеко не самая распространённая. И считать именно её ортодоксией - некорректно.

----------

Карма Палджор (31.08.2013), Сергей Хос (31.08.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ни ясный свет, дхармадхату; ни дхармата Кагью - *не дхарма*, *не* объективный *элемент*. Нельзя поставить в один ряд с Ниббаной Zom. "Всепронизывающую сущность" Долпопы - можно. (В отличие от объективно реальной дхаммы "Ниббана" Zom, объективно реальная "Сущность" Долпопы имманентна дхармам сансары. Обе сущности не пусты: атта, атман.)


Во клоун. Он хоть что-то читал вообще, интересно. Цитирует совсем не врубаясь в то что цитирует. понимание терминов на нуле, а всё туда же

----------

Tong Po (01.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

А вот кстати - кто подскажет что почитать по адвайте общеобразовательного философского и более-менее современным языком? А то прямо Германн заинтересовал, ну и вообще - надож пробелы восполнять.

----------


## Ашвария

> А вот кстати - кто подскажет что почитать по адвайте общеобразовательного философского и более-менее современным языком? А то прямо Германн заинтересовал, ну и вообще - надож пробелы восполнять.


Да пожалуйста  :Smilie: 
Самое простое - это понять *Ахам БрахмаАсми*. Есть совсем новый перевод БрахмаСутры, который последователен и прост для буддистов.

http://scriptures.ru/sutras/brahmasutras.htm

Может вдруг Германн поймёт, что псевдонатхи его облапошили.
Не будет вреда, если это на ночь почитает.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А в чём отличие "пустоты от иного" от того, что определяет Атман (Самосущее)?


Ваш Атман обладает полнотой всех благих качеств, и при этом он пуст от себя и пуст от иного?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А вот кстати - кто подскажет что почитать по адвайте общеобразовательного философского и более-менее современным языком? А то прямо Германн заинтересовал, ну и вообще - надож пробелы восполнять.


Вы правы. Германн является хорошей ходячей рекламой других направлений. И впрямь становится интересно - чтоже такое адвайта и другие направления Индии  :Smilie:

----------

Ашвария (01.09.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Вы правы. Германн является хорошей ходячей рекламой других направлений. И впрямь становится интересно - чтоже такое адвайта и другие направления Индии


 :Smilie:  Ха  :Wink: 
Среди тыщ текстов, которыми пользуются представители иной традиции, можно вполне найти такие, где содержится скрытая реклама буддизма (ну конечно для тех кто умеет воспринимать прочитанное). Зуб даю (уважаемого Германна)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Так. Уже раздают зубы Германна. Никак новый реликвии в миру ходить стали  :Smilie:

----------


## Ашвария

> Так. Уже раздают зубы Германна. Никак новый реликвии в миру ходить стали


Так если (см. выше многие посты) у Германна пустота то субстанционна, то не, то она ищется, то в ней он ищет, и т.п., - а всё и есть в сущности пусто от самобытия, - то ему какая разница: есть у него зуб или нет?..

----------


## Германн

> Ваш Атман обладает полнотой всех благих качеств, и при этом он пуст от себя и пуст от иного?


Атман как предмет отрицания, как Самосущее, не пуст от себя - то есть, пуст от всего иного, кроме себя. Природа Будды полнотой дхарм нирваны у существа не обладает (качества Пробуждения, такие как всеведение, ещё не проявлены), она пуста от себя, то есть не пуста от всего иного.

"Пустота от иного" Долпопы-Тарантахи = "Самосущий Атман". У них предмет отрицания расширен до "всего иного". Такое отрицание - то же, что утверждение изолированного самобытия.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Атман как предмет отрицания, как Самосущее, не пуст от себя - то есть, пуст от всего иного, кроме себя. Природа Будды полнотой дхарм нирваны у существа не обладает (качества Пробуждения, такие как всеведение, ещё не проявлены), она пуста от себя, то есть не пуста от всего иного.


Ну так Шунья в Жентонге пуста как от себя так и от иного. Это и есть её отличие от вашего Атмана.

----------


## Ашвария

> Атман как предмет отрицания, как Самосущее, не пуст от себя - то есть, пуст от всего иного, кроме себя. Природа Будды полнотой дхарм нирваны у существа не обладает (качества Пробуждения, такие как всеведение, ещё не проявлены), она пуста от себя, то есть не пуста от всего иного.


*полнотой дхарм нирваны у существа*...
А какие это *дхармы нирваны*
???

----------


## Карма Палджор

Похоже надо перевести таки главу о пустоте из текста Таранатхи с детальным разъяснением мадхьамаки-жентонг и текст Долпопы про классификацию видов пустоты (представления гелуг правда там не считаются глубокими в очередной раз). А может и еще несколько коротких текстов Долпопы. Ну да Германн вс равно этого читать не будет

----------

Aion (01.09.2013), Alex (01.09.2013), Tong Po (01.09.2013), Аурум (01.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (01.09.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Ну так Шунья в Жентонге пуста как от себя так и от иного. Это и есть её отличие от вашего Атмана.


"Пустотой от себя" шуньи, "пустотой пустоты", называется совершенно определённая ситуация. Когда пустота 1. не субстанция 2. не скрывает за собой более глубокую сущность. 

Шунья не является конечным пунктом описания, если всё сводится к самосущей Будда-Природе. "Поэтому, согласно Жентонг, абсолютная природа реальности пуста от всего другого, кроме своей собственной сущностной природы" http://www.jonangpa.ru/sitemap/ Значит, нет "пустоты пустоты" в Жентонг на уровне значения: может быть только слово. Точно так же, как слово пустота в "пустоте от иного" обозначает самобытие (отсутствие всего, что не "само", и реальное бытие "самого"), не соответствуя пустоте по значению.

Буддийские термины изменены в значении.
Слова буддийские, онтология шиваитская.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> "Пустотой от себя" шуньи, "пустотой пустоты", называется совершенно определённая ситуация. Когда пустота 1. не субстанция 2. не скрывает за собой более глубокую сущность. 
> 
> Шунья не является конечным пунктом описания, если всё сводится к самосущей Будда-Природе. "Поэтому, согласно Жентонг, абсолютная природа реальности пуста от всего другого, кроме своей собственной сущностной природы" http://www.jonangpa.ru/sitemap/ Значит, нет "пустоты пустоты" в Жентонг на уровне значения: может быть только слово. Точно так же, как слово пустота в "пустоте от иного" обозначает самобытие (отсутствие всего, что не "само", и реальное бытие "самого"), не соответствуя пустоте по значению.
> 
> Буддийские термины изменены в значении.
> Слова буддийские, онтология шиваитская.


а вот это называется - совсем не разбираться в контексте. Совсем лекций зачитался. Хоть бы к текстам обратился шутки ради. Но видно не в этой кальпе

----------


## Ашвария

> Похоже надо перевести таки главу о пустоте из текста Таранатхи с детальным разъяснением мадхьамаки-жентонг и текст Долпопы про классификацию видов пустоты (представления гелуг правда там не считаются глубокими в очередной раз). А может и еще несколько коротких текстов Долпопы. Ну да Германн вс равно этого читать не будет


Так есть же в свободном доступе это:

http://dharmalib.ru/dzhonang

Пока Вы будете переводить текст Долпопы, можно же попытаться ознакомиться с содержанием 21 ключевого глубокого пункта Таранатхи?..

----------


## Германн

> Похоже надо перевести таки главу о пустоте из текста Таранатхи с детальным разъяснением мадхьамаки-жентонг и текст Долпопы про классификацию видов пустоты (представления гелуг правда там не считаются глубокими в очередной раз). А может и еще несколько коротких текстов Долпопы. Ну да Германн вс равно этого читать не будет


Переведите и объясните разницу между шуньей Джонанг и шуньей Шайвов, одинаково ограниченными сферой кажимости - в то время когда всепронизывающая сущность за кажимостью абсолютно реальна - на форуме Ясный Свет у Сураджа, где Вы участвуете, не оспаривая общность онтологии шиваизма и буддизма. 

Вам не о чем спорить с шиваитами: у Вас одинаковая онтология.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Переведите и объясните разницу между шуньей Джонанг и шуньей Шайвов, одинаково ограниченными сферой кажимости - в то время когда всепронизывающая сущность за кажимостью абсолютно реальна - на форуме Ясный Свет у Сураджа, где Вы участвуете, не оспаривая общность онтологии шиваизма и буддизма.


Вы решили, что я хочу поучаствовать в вашей клоунаде? Ошибаетесь. Цирк не интересует




> Вам не о чем спорить с шиваитами: у Вас одинаковая онтология.


Причин можно найти много для нежелания спорить. Хотя бы просто и нежелание спорить.
А давайте обсудим ваш набор клеш и омрачений, если уж позволяете себе высказывания подобного рода? Это будет вполне соответствовать вашей линии поведения

----------


## Германн

> Ну так Шунья в Жентонге пуста как от себя так и от иного. Это и есть её отличие от вашего Атмана.


Ещё раз хочу акцентировать: "пустота от иного" в Джонанг - вообще не "пустота".
Это самобытие. 

Значение такого расширенного отрицания (всего, что не то) именно в том, чтоб осталось голое утверждение (того). Это утверждение абсолютной реальности: что диаметрально противоположно, по значению, пустоте от самобытия. 

Противоположно не как дополнение в двойном описании, а как категорическое исключение буддийской пустоты от самобытия. Поэтому, "рантонг" в Джонанг не соответствует последней (которая отвергнута). 

"Рантонг" соответствует адвайтистской майе, но не буддийской пустоте от самобытия. Дхармы в Джонанг не пусты от самобытия: за ними стоит всепронизывающая сущность, только и делающая дхармы проявленными - дхармам имманентна эта единая сущность, абсолютно реальная. Точно так же, как у шайвов.

Джонанг: 
Самобытие: абсолютно реальная сущность // иллюзорные проявления на её основе

Ортодоксальный буддизм: 
Пустота от самобытия // подобные иллюзии проявления

----------


## Карма Палджор

> "Рантонг" соответствует адвайтистской майе, но не буддийской пустоте от самобытия.


То есть получаем, что прасангика и сватантрика - соответствуют адвайтистской майе.
Теперь и гелуг ушла в адвайту. А всего лишь - непонимание значения слов

----------


## Германн

Парным описанием "пустота от иного // пустота от себя", "жентонг // рантонг" вводятся шиваитские, а не буддийские значения. Размышляя в рамкой этой схемы, размышляют не о пустоте и проявлениях - а о реальном Абсолюте и его эманациях.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Ещё раз хочу акцентировать: "пустота от иного" в Джонанг - вообще не "пустота".
> Это самобытие.


Нет, Германн, это не самобытие, а пустота.

Не надо, пожалуйста, ещё раз акцентировать свои ложные воззрения. Идите лучше к буддийскому учителю, и попросите его исправить их у Вас.

Тема закрыта.

----------

Aion (01.09.2013), Tong Po (01.09.2013), Карма Палджор (01.09.2013)

----------

